# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Η Ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα την δεκαετία του '30 [Greek Coastal Shipping in the 1930's]

## Nicholas Peppas

_Ellhnikh Aktoploia 1934_

_Ecoun perasei 75 cronia apo to kalokairi tou 1934. Se auta ta 75 cronia ola ecoun allaxei ston Ellhniko cwro. OmwV h dekaetia tou 1930-1940 htan polu spoudaia gia thn Ellhnikh aktoploia. MegaleV apofaseiV parqhkan apo touV efoplisteV kai thn kubernhsh, apofaseiV pou wdhghsan sth anakainhsh twn Ellhnikwn ploiwn kai sthn enarxh twn Ellhnikwn krouazierwn, idiwV me to EllaV._

_Meta thn Mikrasiatikh Katastrofh tou 1922, oi ploiokthteV breqhkan se aschmh oikonomikh katastash. Mesa se ligouV mhneV ecasan ola ta limania thV MikraV AsiaV kai thV PropontidoV opwV kai polla limania sthn Boulgaria, Roumania, boreio Tourkia kai Rwsia. To 1923, polu liga ploia eican meinei energa ston Ellhniko cwro, enw etaireieV san tiV AtmoploieV PantaleontoV, Kabounidh kai allwn breqhkan me polu liga ploia..._

_Ta pragmata allaxan polu sta telh thV dekaetiaV 1920 kai meta to 1928, otan o EleuqerioV BenizeloV epestreye san prwqupourgoV, h Ellhnikh aktoploia kai oi efoplisteV katalaban thn anagkh na sunergasqoun._ 

_Etsi stiV 23 Maiou 1929 idruqhke h Aktoploia thV ElladoV apo thn sugcwneush twn atmoploiwn Giannoulatou, Manouhlidh, Rigga, PantaleontoV, Domestinh kai (argotera) Togia. MerikeV alleV etaireieV emeinan anexarthteV opwV oi atmoploieV Potamianou, Igglesh, Lukourh, Leoush, Marketou, Belliwth, Lakwnikh, Papagiannakh, Catzhkwnstanth, Daskalakh, FwkidoV, ParnassidoV, AmfisshV, Kuriakidh, Pantelh kai merikeV mikrotereV._

_Parousiazw edw ta dromologia thV ebdomadoV 4 - 10 Iouniou 1934. Perilambanei ena megalo ariqmo qrulikwn ploiwn thV propolemikhV epochV kai mou dinei thn eukairia na scoliasw ta perissotera apo auta kai na xanaqumhqw thn plousia istoria touV..._

_NikoV Aq. PeppaV_
_Wstin, TexaV, 10 Oktwbriou_

___________________________________________________  __________ 
_AQHNA S. prwhn PANAGIA (1898-1941)_
_(294 tonnoi, mhkoV 44,6 metrwn, 10,5 komboi)_

_To Aqhna S. htan allo ena apo ta giwt pou nauphghqhkan sto Southampton apo thn Day & Summers kai hlqan sthn Ellada meta ton Prwto Pagkosmio Polemo. Grayame gia auta sto lhmma FWKIS pou qa to brhte alfabhtika para katw. Nauphghmeno to 1898 me to onoma Joyeuse, to ploio hlqe sthn Ellada to 1920 agorasmeno apo thn Kumaikh Atmoploia kai me to onoma Panagia. Tupika dromologia thV periodou ekeinhV perielambanan ton periplou thV EuboiaV me thn grammh PeiraiwV, Aliberiou, CalkidoV, Bolou, Skiaqou, GlwssaV, Skopelou, Alonhsou, KumhV, Karustou, Lauriou (!), PeiraiwV. To 1931 agorasqhke apo ton E. Stoforo, idiokthth thV AtmoploiaV ParnassidoV kai onomasthke Aqhna S. Bombardisthke kai buqisthke ston Yaqopurgo stiV 23 Apriliou 1941._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59859_

___________________________________________________  __________ 
_AKROPOLIS (1917-1941)_
_(1.487 tonnoi, mhkoV 76,4 metrwn, 16 komboi)_

_Adelfo ploio tou SOFIA (ide alfabhtika para katw), nauphghqhke to 1917 wV Polyanthus gia to aggliko polemiko nautiko. Meta ton polemo perase kai auto sta ceria twn Mexikanwn kai ekane taxidia gurw apo to Mazatlan. To 1925 phge ston Kanada kai to 1933 hlqe sthn Ellada san AkropoliV. Caqhke kai auto (opwV to EllaV) sthn ekrhxh tou Clan Fraser ston Peiraia thn prwth mera tou Germanikou bombardismou tou PeiraiwV, dhladh stiV 6 Apriliou 1941._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=192608&postcount=5_

___________________________________________________  __________ 
_ALKMHNH prwhn ALBANIA (1887-1937)_
_(1.487 tonnoi, mhkoV 80,5 metrwn, 13 komboi)_

_To Alkmhnh/Albania einai pragmati ena spoudaio ploio thV EllhnikhV aktoploiaV. Nauphghqhke sthn Agglia to 1887 mazi me ta adelfia tou Qrakh kai Iwnia kai phre to onoma Albania. Anhke sthn Panellhnio kai crhsimopoihqhke pantou, alla idiwV stiV megaleV grammeV KwnstantinoupolewV, SmurnhV, Aiguptou, KrhthV, Kuprou kai ItaliaV. Agorasthke to 1917 apo thn Atmoploia Nikolaou Kuriakidou, onomasthke Alkmhnh kai mphke sta dromologia Boreiou ElladoV, kat euqeian apo Qessalonikh proV Alexandreia. H Atmoploia Kuriakidou idruqhke apo ton Kuriakidh kai thn oikogeneia tou sthn Propontida to 1909. O NikolaoV KurikidhV (1869-1935), gennhmenoV sthn Prigkiponhso, eftiaxe mia wraia mikrh aktoploikh etaireia sthn Propontida me ploia pou phgainan apo thn Kwnstantinoupolh sthn Gialoba, Kio, Artakh, Moudania kai sthn apenanth akth sthn Raidesto, Shlumbria kai notia mecri thn Kallipolh kai thn Imbro. To 1916, metefere thn edra thV etaireiaV tou ston Peiraia. SugcronwV, mazi me ton Pantelh -allo Ellhna ploiokthth thV OqwmanikhV AutokratoriaV me ton opoion sunergazotan- phgan sta Soulina kai Kwnstantza thV RoumaniaV kai_ _eftiaxan_ _parakladia twn duo etaireiwn touV pou eican atmoploia me sucna dromologia apo Kwnstantinoupolh proV Purgo (BoulgariaV), Barna, Kwntsantza, Odhsso, Sebastoupolh, Taiganion, Nobosimpirsk._

_AV mhn xecname twra oti to 1917 uphrce mia deuterh Ellhnikh kubernhsh sthn Qessalonikh (me ton Eleuqerio Benizelo san prwqupourgo) kai oti uphrce megalh anagkh na ginetai sundesh thV kubernhsewV authV me ton Ellhnismo thV Aiguptou kai thV TourkiaV. Meta to 1929, h Atmoploia Kuriakidou proseteqh sthn Atmoploia thV ElladoV kai to Alkmhnh sunecise na kanei megala taxidia, kuriwV apo thn Qessalonikh proV Bolo, Calkida, Peiraia, Cania, Requmno, Hrakleion kai Alexandreia. Phge gia dialush to 1937._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=63862_
Alkmene.jpg
___________________________________________________  __________
_AMBRAKIA (1896-1939)_
_(265 tonnoi, mhkoV 41 metrwn, 12 komboi)_

_Allo ena mikro giwt ftiagmeno sto Southampton thV AggliaV apo to nauphgio Day & Summers to 1896 me to onoma Latona. Hlqe sthn Ellada to 1919. Sthn arch anhke sth Atmoploia Pagashtikou kai ekane thn grammh Bolou, Sporadwn. Argotera, gurw sto 1928, agorasqhke apo thn Atmoploia FwkidoV kai ekane thn grammh Boreiou Korinqiakou kai Ioniou enallaktika me to FwkiV. Fainetai oti to Ambrakia epezhse tou Deuterou Pagkosmiou Polemou alla exwkeile konta sthn Aidhyo to 1947. Auto htan kai to teloV tou!_
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=58721_
Amvrakia.jpg
___________________________________________________  ___________ 
_ANDROS prwhn SURIA (1915-1941)_
_(2.068 tonnoi, mhkoV 79,2 metrwn, 14 komboi)_

_To ploio auto nauphghqhke wV Suria sthn Agglia gia thn Eqnikh Atmoploia tou Empeirikou to 1915. Sthn periodo auth htan sthn grammh PeiraiwV, Caniwn, Requmnou, Hrakleiou, AlexandreiaV. Ton Dekembrio 1919 (epeita apo swstotereV skeyeiV) allaxe onoma kai egine to AndroV. Arcise ameswV dromologia proV thn Massalia thV GalliaV. To 1929 perase sthn Atmoploia thV ElladoV kai arcise na kanei taxidia gia thn Qessalonikh, Smurnh kai Kwnstantinoupolh. To 1939 agorasthke apo thn ELMES. To 1940 metetraph se nosokomeiako ploio. Par ola auta, buqisthke apo touV GermanouV stiV 24 Apriliou 1941._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=58278_

___________________________________________________  ____________
_ARNTENA (1915-1943)_
_(1.210 tonnoi, mhkoV 76,2 metrwn, 16,5 komboi)_

_To Arntena egine gnwsto perissotero gia to teloV tou para gia to ti prosefere sthn Ellhnikh aktoploia. Nauphghqhke sthn Agglia to 1915 wV to narkalieutiko Peony. To 1919 eginan wrismeneV allageV. San epibathgo mphke sthn grammh Saouqampton AggliaV kai Cerbourgou GalliaV. To 1923 arcise dromologia gia tiV nhsouV thV MagchV kai to 1933 gia thn Bretannh. Thn anoixh 1934 agorasqhke apo thn Atmoploia Euagg. Togia kai arcise taxidia gia Cio kai Mutilhnh, kai KukladeV. Fainetai oti apefuge touV arcikouV bombardismouV twn Germanwn to 1941. Piasthke apo touV GermanouV kai crhsimopoihqhke kat athn diarkeia tou polemou_
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=63545_
_Ardena.jpg_
_To teloV tou Arntena: StiV 27 Septembriou 1943, enw metefere ItalouV aicmalwtouV twn Germanwn epese se narkopedio sto Argostoli kai buqisqhke se liga lepta. 720 Italoi aicmalwtoi kai 59 Germanoi stratiwteV caqhkan ekei. Para polleV ItalikeV istoselideV ecoun grayei ektenwV gia to nauagio._
_http://www.funzioniobiettivo.it/Labo...onia/CAP21.htm_
_http://www.betasom.it/forum/lofivers...hp?t21585.html_
_http://www.divenuta.it/cefalonia.htm_
_http://images.google.it/imgres?imgur...a%3DN%26um%3D1_
_http://web.tiscalinet.it/bottecilind...15_09_1999.htm_
_http://www.storiaememoria.it/wordpress/?cat=1&paged=2_
_http://www.storialibera.it/epoca_con...olo.php?id=667_
_http://pub10.bravenet.com/forum/stat...&msgid=1150770_
_http://www.isral.it/web/web/didattic...falonia_04.htm_
_http://www.balkanforum.info/f41/mass...falonia-35823/_
_http://www.navy.gr/content/index.php...d=90&Itemid=95_
_http://www.theabyss.gr/community/index.php?topic=3610.0_
_http://archive.enet.gr/online/online...a=&id=78290824_
_http://www.theabyss.gr/community/ind...d&topic=2537.0_



___________________________________________________  ___________
_ATTIKH (1896-1941)_
_(2.158 tonnoi, mhkoV 85,8 metrwn, 12 komboi)_

_Qruliko Ellhniko epibathgo, nauphghmeno sthn Skwtia san Grenada kai argotera onomasmeno Arakaka, auto to epibathgo ezhse megalh periodo thV zwhV tou sthn Brettanikh Gouiana, mecri pou to anekaluye h AnwnumoV Ellhnikh Etaireia Qalassiwn Epiceirhsewn tou Paliou kai to efere sthn Ellada to 1925. Argotera phge thn Aktoploia Giannoulatou. To 1934 anhke sthn Aktoploia thV ElladoV. Bombardisqhke kai buqisthke ston Kafhrea stiV 11 Apriliou 1941_
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64288_

___________________________________________________  ___________
_AULIS (1888-1941)_
_(141 tonnoi, mhkoV 41 metrwn)_

_Mikro propolemiko ploio tou Filippou Kabounidh. Nauphghqhke sthn Skwtia to 1888 san h mikrh qalamhgoV Tighnamara kai eice mono 141 tonnouV... Htan dhladh idaniko gia ton Argosarwniko! Fainetai oti hlqe sthn Ellada pro tou 1920 akribwV gia to para panw dromologio. Argotera, to 1936, agorasqhke apo ton Kabounidh kai mphke sta dromologia tou Euboikou._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64571_

Aulis.jpg

__________________________________________________  ___________

19340000 Schedule.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ellhnikh Aktoploia 1934*

___________________________________________________  ___________
_DWRIS prwhn ASTRAPH (1876-1934)_
_(319 tonnoi, mhkoV 58,8 metrwn)_

_To Astraph/DwriV htan ena poluagaphmeno mikro ploio pou gurize stiV EllhnikeV qalasseV apo to 1902 mecri to 1934! Nauphghqhke sthn Skwtia to 1876 san giwt me to onoma Dobhranpou sta Ouallika shmainei udroskuloV! Meta apo 26 cronia san idiwtiko giwt sthn Agglia kai Gallia, hlqe sthn Ellada to 1902 kai onomasthke Astraph. Anhke sthn etaireia Komhnou kai Portolou kai mphke ameswV sto dromologio PeiraiwV, Korinqou, IteaV, Galaxeidiou, Patrwn, IqakhV, LeukadoV, PrebezaV, SalawraV, Koprainwn (ArtaV), AmfilociaV kai BonitsaV. S auto to dromologio egine auto to ploio pasignwsto kai poluagaphmeno. Antagwnizotan to AgioV IwannhV-ElpiV tou Marketou. To 1909 agorasqhke apo thn etaireia Leoush (pou eice to propolemiko Udra) kai ecrhsimopoihqhke epishV ston Euboiko. To 1914 to briskoume kai sthn anatolikh Lakwnia. Meta to 1922 agorasqhke epishV apo thn Nhsiwtikh Aktoploia kai mphke se dromologia ParonaxiaV kai Kukladwn genika... Meta apo 26 cronia, agorasqhke apo thn Atmoploia AmfisshV kai onomasqhke DwriV. Emeine s auth thn grammh mecri to 1934, opote kai apesurqh thV grammhV se hlikia 60 etwn._ 
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57124_



___________________________________________________  ___________ 
_ELBIRA (1898-1941)_ 
_(372 tonnoi, mhkoV 50,3 metrwn, 12 komboi)_

_Kai allh mia palia qalamhgoV nauphghmenh sthn Skwtia to 1898 me to onoma Greta. Htan ena wraiotato skari kai malista parousiasthke sthn Ellada prwta m auto to onoma (Greta) anhkontaV sthn Egypt & Levant Steamship Co Ltd., London & Smyrna alla katw apo thn shmaia tou Paliou. Perase ston Potamiano to 1927 me to onoma Elbira (mia apo tiV koreV tou) kai m auto to onoma egine pasignwsto idiwV stiV akteV tou Korinqiakou, thV AkarnaniaV kai genika sto Ionio. Mia wraiaotath fwtografia tou ploiou sto http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=255203&postcount=9. Buqisthke stiV 23 Apriliou 1941._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57224_
Elvira.jpg
___________________________________________________  ____________
_ELENH (1903-1952)_
_(1.459 tonnoi, mhkoV 74,8 metrwn, 13 komboi)_

_To qruliko ploio Elenh xekinhse san to Rwsiko Chernomore (pou shmainei Maurh Qalassa) to 1903. To 1923 agorasqhke apo ton Empiriko kai onomasthke Elenh. Wraiotato ploio (opwV blepete edw http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=181815&postcount=3) crhsimopoihqhke stiV KukladeV, ton Euboiko kai to Ionio. Kata thn diarkeia tou Ellhnoitalikou polemou tou 1948 htan to prwto Ellhniko ploio pou breqhke sto Bouqrwto thV AlbaniaV metaferontaV EllhneV stratiwteV stiV 29 Oktwbriou 1940. Etsi dhmiourghqhke o prwtoV antiperispasmoV. Kata thn diarkeia tou polemou egine Germaniko ploio/nosokomeio. Meta ton polemo mphke xana stiV aktoploikeV grammeV kai phge gia dialush to 1952._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=38071_


___________________________________________________  _____________
_ELLAS prwhn HRA M. (1893-1941)_
_(1.823 tonnoi, mhkoV 93,8 metrwn, 17,9 komboi!)_

_Nomizw oti osoi ascoloumeqa me ta palia ploia s auteV tiV selideV ecoume sumfwnhsei oti to EllaV htan to pio omorfo epibathgo thV propolemikhV EllhnikhV aktoploiaV. Nauphghqhke sthn Agglia, konta sto Liberpoul, to 1893, san thn qalamhgo tou W.K. Vanderbilt kai onomasqhke Valiant. Htan ena kataplhktiko ploio me mia tacuthta 17,9 kombwn (to 1893!!!). StiV arceV thV karrieraV tou, to ploio auto ekane arketa uperatlantika taxidia! Meta apo wrismena cronia sto aggliko nautiko, hlqe sthn Ellada to 1927 me to onoma Hra M. kai anhke sthn atmoploia Manouhlidh. To 1933 agorasqhke apo thn Aktoploia thV ElladoV (mia kai o QanashV ManouhlidhV egine o proedroV thV!). Oi idiokthteV tou to ebayan aspro kai to crhsimopoihsan epishV san ena ploio gia krouaziereV! To casame kai auto to omorfo ploio stouV GermanikouV bombardismouV tou PeiriawV stiV 23 Apriliou 1941._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=61454_
Hellas.jpg
___________________________________________________  _____________
_ELLHNIS (1902-1943)_
_(876 tonnoi, mhkoV 57.3 metrwn)_

_To EllhniV htan ena Italiko ploio pou nauphghqhke sto Liborno thV ItaliaV to 1902 apo ta nauphgia twn Adelfwn Orlando. Anhke sthn Navigazione a Vapore di Puglia thV polewV Mpari kai onomazotan Molfetta. To 1932 perase sthn Lakwnikh Atmoploia mazi me to Lakwnia kai to Lewn. To 1934 htan sthn agono grammh LakwniaV. Buqisthke sthn Patra meta apo bombardismo ton Aprilio 1941. Anelkuqhke kai metaferqhke sthn Neapolh thV ItaliaV gia episkeueV, alla ekei xanabuqisthke to 1943._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=80167_

___________________________________________________  ____________
_ELSH (1891-1941)_
_(1.375 tonnoi, mhkoV 82,3 metrwn, 16 komboi)_

_To Elsh nauphghqhke to 1891 sthn Skwtia san ena epibathgo thV grammhV Londinou-Doublinou. Hlqe sthn Ellada to 1914 kai egine ploio thV McDowall & Barbour me to onoma Elsh. To 1917 perase sthn Aktoploia Paliou kai to 1927 sthn Aktoploia Mantafounh. Ola auta ta cronia ekane dromologia sthn Cio kai Mutilhnh, sthn Krhth kai sthn Qessalonikh. To 1934 perase sthn Atmoploia Iwannou Togia. Kata thn diarkeia tou polemou buqisthke sthn Souda alla anelkusqh kai meteferqh sthn Kefallhnia gia metafora Italwn aicmalwtwn. Kai auto epese se narkopedio kai buqisthke me arketouV nekrouV opwV kai to Arntena._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68474_


___________________________________________________  ____________
_ZAKUNQOS prwhn UPEROCH (1892-1941)_
_(688 tonnoi, mhkoV 70,5 metrwn, 15 komboi)_

_To ZakunqoV htan ena qruliko ploio thV propolemikhV periodou me to klassiko onoma Uperoch! Nauhghqhke sthn boreio Agglia sto Hull, to 1892 kai crhsimpoihqhke sthn anatolikh akth thV AggliaV mecri to 1910. Hlqe sthn Ellada agorasmeno apo thn palia etaireia Destounh-Giannoulatou to 1910. Argotera perase sthn nea Atmoploia Giannoulatou. Epi 23 cronia ekane taxidia pantou, apo thn Cio ka Mutilhnh mecri thn Krhth kai to Ionio. Alla h pio megalh tou parousia san Uperoch htan sta dromologia proV to Brindhsio kai -apo thn allh meria- proV thn Kwnstantinoupolh. Telika egine kai auto to ploio meroV thV AktoploiaV thV ElladoV me to onoma ZakunqoV to 1933 kai sunecise mecri ton polemo otan to casame stiV 26 Apriliou 1941 sthn Monembasia_
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69360_


___________________________________________________  ___________
_QASOS prwhn PAROS, LEROS kai GEWRGIOS TOGIAS (1882-1937)_
_(471 tonnoi, mhkoV 53,5 metrwn, 13,5 komboi)_

_Ti ploio! Egine gnwsto ston Ellhniko cwro me pente diaforetika onomata! To QasoV htan to palio lordiko ploio (giwt) Cumbria nauphghmeno sthn Skwtia to 1882. Meta apo tessereiV diaforetikouV ploiokthteV, agorasqhke apo thn Atmoploia Surou kai hlqe sthn Ellada to 1914 me to onoma BasileuV KwnstantinoV. Fusika epi BenizelikhV kubernhsewV (1918-20) allaxe onoma se LeroV kai anhke sthn Anatolikh etaireia tou Kapparh. To 1923 perase sthn Eqnikh tou Empirikou kai wnomasqhke ParoV. Nea allagh to 1927. Perase sthn etaireia Euag. Togia kai egine to GewrgioV TogiaV ena polu agaphto ploio. Kai telika egine to QasoV to 1933. Axizei ton kopo na prosexete to apiqano taxidi autou tou ploiou pou parousiazw para katw.... Apo Peiraia gia Suro, Karkinagri, Agio Khruko, FournouV (!), Maraqokampo, Puqagoreio, Baqu Samou, Karlobasi, Cio, Kardamula, Bolisso, Yara, Gera, Plwmari, Mutilhnh, Mhqumna, Petra, Sigri, Agio Eustratio, Moudro, Murina, Samoqrakh, Alexandroupolh, Porto Lago, Kabala, limania thV CalkidikhV (posa, poia, poioV xerei kai Qessalonikh!_
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66546_



___________________________________________________  ____________
_QHRA (1899-1938 )_
_(1.257 tonnoi, mhkoV 65,5 metrwn, 12 komboi)_

_To Qhra htan ena polu ligo gnwsto ploio pou nauphghqhke stiV HPA to 1899 san forthgo/epibathgo me to onoma Porto Riko. Meta apo polla cronia sthn Amerikh kai diaforouV ploiokthteV hlqe stn Ellada to 1920 me to onoma AristeidhV gia thn etaireia Aqanasoulh. Argotera egine to Danah kai to Aggelikh Benetzianou. Telika egine to Qhra to 1933 ga thn Aktoploia thV ElladoV. Phge gia dialush sthn Sabona ton Iounio 1938._


___________________________________________________  ____________
_IQAKH (1894-1941)_ 
_(675 tonnoi, mhkoV 61 metrwn, 14 komboi)_

_Auto to ploio htan h palia qalamhgoV tou Cedibh thV Aiguptou. Nauphghqhke sthn Skwtia to 1894 me to onoma Safa El-Bahr kai hlqe sthn Ellada to 1920 agorasmeno apo thn Atmoploia IqakhV tou Drakoulh. Buqisthke konta sthn Souda stiV 20 Apriliou 1941_
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69499_


___________________________________________________  ____________
_KEA prwhn ELLHSPONTOS kai QEOTOKOS (1882-1937)_
_(354 tonnoi, mhkoV 49,8 metrwn, 11,6 komboi)_

_Allo ena mikro giwt Cuhona pou egine epibathgo, to Kea xekinhse sthn Agglia to 1882 kai hlqe sthn Ellada to 1911 me to onoma Triglia. To 1923 egine to EllhspontoV tou Kabounidh me dromologia sthn Ikaria, Karlobasi, Baqu Samou, Puqagoreio, Lero, Kalumno, Kw, Nisuro, Sumh kai Rodo. To 1930 egine to QeotokoV me alla dromologia agonwn grammwn opwV proV Suro, Cio, Kardamula, Bolisso, Yarra, Plwmari, Mutilhnh, Molubo, Sigri, Murina, Kontia, Moudro, Samoqrakh kai Alexandroupolh (prosexte, tria limania sthn Lhmno!). To 1933 onomasthke Kea kai perase sthn Aktoploia thV ElladoV. Telika apesurqh to 1937 kai phge gia dialush..._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=34313_

Kea.jpg
___________________________________________________  _____________
_KERKURA prwhn KRHTH (1881-1934)_
_(492 tonnoi, mhkoV 56.5 metrwn, 12,6 komboi)_

_To Kerkura (gnwsto epishV wV Krhth) ecei mia xecwristh qesh sthn istoria twn Ellhnikwn epibatikwn ploiwn... To ploio nauphghqhke wV Krhth sthn Skwtia gia thn Atmoploia Goudh to 1881!!! M auto to onoma egine h nauarcida tou Goudh kai ekane diafora taxidia, polla apo auta patriwtika. Epi paradeigmati, stiV 2 Dekembriou 1898 phge sthn Krhth sunodeuontaV ton prigkipa Gewrgio kata thn kaqodo tou sthn Krhth. Meta apo 41 eth, poulhqhke sthn etaireia Giannoulatou to 1922 kai gurise to Aigaio kai to Ionio gia alla deka cronia mecri pou to epiase... h suntaxh to 1934!_
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69537_


___________________________________________________  ____________
_KEFALLHNIA prwhn NIKOLAOS TOGIAS (1893-1941)_
_(1.266 tonnoi, mhkoV 87,2 metrwn, 17 komboi)_

_To Kefallhnia elabe auto to onoma to 1933. Prohgoumena egine pasignwsto ston Ellhniko cwro me to onoma NikolaoV TogiaV. Nauphghmeno to 1893 sthn Skwtia, xekinhse thn istoria tou me to onoma City of Belfast kai ekane dromologia apo thn Dutikh Agglia sto Belfast. Agorasthke apo ton Togia moliV to 1925 alla egine ameswV agaphto stouV EllhneV giati eice polleV aneseiV kai htan polu grhgoro. O TogiaV to eice balei idiwV sthn grammh Ciou-MutilhnhV opou htan to up ariqmon 1 ploio! To 1933 hlqe kai auto sthn Aktoploia thV ElladoV kai onomasthke Kefallhnia. Epezhse twn Germanikwn epidromwn tou 1941 kai to phran oi Aggloi sthn Aigupto opou buqisthke ton Augousto tou 1941._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=54785_

Nikolaos%20Togias.jpg
___________________________________________________  ____________
_KIMWN argotera SWKRATHS (1904-1941)_
_(1.284 tonnoi, mhkoV 79,5 metrwn, 18,2 komboi)_

_To Kimwn htan ena palio, agaphmano ploio thn AktoploiaV Potamianou. Nauphghqhke to 1904 sthn Gallia wV Numidia. To 1906 agorasqhke apo thn perifhmh_ _Compagnie Fraissinet. To balane sthn grammh MassaliaV-KorsikhV. Agorasqhke apo ton Potamiano to 1931 kai mphke stiV grammeV KrhthV kai Ciou-MutilhnhV. Argotera poulhqhke ston Qeofanidh kai to 1938 wnomasqhke SwkrathV. Bombardisthke kai buqisthke sthn Antikura tou Korinqiakou stiV 22 Apriliou 1941._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57165_


___________________________________________________  ____________
_KRHTH prwhn ELENA M. (1886-1941)_
_(1.036 tonnoi, mhkoV 71,1 metrwn, 15 komboi)_

_To trito apo ta ploia tou Qanash Manouhlidh mazi me to Hra M._ _http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=61454__kai to Mairh M_ _http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68536__), to Elena M. htan ena wraio ploio tou mesopolemou pou xekinhse sthn Skwtia to 1886 me to onoma Eddystone. Hlqe stn Ellada to 1923 kai mphke sthn grammh Hrakleiou, Requmnou kai Caniwn. To 1933 mphke sthn Aktoploia thV ElladoV me to onoma Krhth. Buqisthke ton Aprilio tou 1941._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68590_

Elena%20M.jpg
___________________________________________________  ___________
_KUPROS prwhn QRAKH, EUSTRATIOS kai PHLION (1887-1940)_
_(1.481 tonnoi, mhkoV 80,5 metrwn, 13 komboi)_

_To KuproV einai to istoriko Qrakh kai EustratioV kai to akomh pio istoriko Tiger Hill! Nauphghqhke sthn Agglia to 1887 san ena apo tria adelfia gia thn Panellhnio Atmoploia. Ta alla duo htan to Albania/Alkmhnh_ _http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=63862_
_kai to Iwnia/Katerina/LhmnoV_ _http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...100#post221100__. To 1916 agorasqhke apo thn etaireia Pantelh kai wnomasqhke EustratioV. Egine ena apo ta spoudaia epibathga pou xekinhsan apo thn Qessalonikh kai exuphretousan thn Boreio Ellada me dromologia proV ton Peiraia, thn Smurnh kai thn Kwnstantinoupolh. Bohqhse para polu sthn Mikrasiatikh Katastrofh metaferontaV EllhneV prosfugeV apo thn Propontida mecri to 1924. To 1930 allaxe onoma se Phlion kai agorasqhke apo thn Aktoploia thV ElladoV. To 1933 egine to KuproV me dromologia perissotero proV sthn Kupro, Libano kai Alexandria/Port Saint. To 1939 agorasqhke apo etaireia pou to crhsimopoihse gia na metaferei metanasteV thn Palaistinh. Me to onoma Tiger Hill egine diashmo gia to taxidi tou sthn Palaistinh opou apefuge ta Brettanika polemika ploia pou eican apokleisei thn akth kai efere ekatontadeV metanasteV/prosfugeV sthn akth tou Tel Abib. Koitaxte thn dramatikh fwtografia edw_ _http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...100#post221100__. Genika gia to ploio sto:_
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68709_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ellhnikh Aktoploia 1934*


___________________________________________________  ___________
_LAKWNIA prwhn OMONOIA, QESSALONIKH, IOULIA kai KEA (1858-1935)_
_(504 tonnoi)_

_Edw saV parousiazw to Ellhniko epibathgo pou metefere epibateV gia 77 cronia, to Omonoia pou elhxe san Lakwnia!!! To Omonoia nauphghqhke sthn Agglia to 1858! Hlqe sthn Ellada kai egine epibathgo thV EllhnikhV AtmoploiaV. H etaireia auth crewkophse to 1893 kai to ploio perase sthn Nea Ellhnikh Atmoploia (tou McDowall & Barbour). To 1901 se hlikia 43 etwn agorasqhke apo thn Atmoploia ErmoupolewV. Argotera agorasqhke apo thn Eqnikh Atmoploia tou Empirikou kai onomasqhke prwta Ioulia kai meta Kea. Ena dromologio tou Augoustou 1922 apo to Kea, prepei na diabasqei edw. PeiraieuV, CioV, Mutilhnh, Dardanellia, MadutoV, KallipoliV, PeristasiV, Muriofuton, RaidestoV, Shlubria. TeloV agorasqhke apo ton Mpilinh kai thn Lakwnikh Atmoploia kai onomasqhke Lakwnia. Apesurqh to 1935 se hliki a 77 etwn._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66821_



___________________________________________________  ______________
_LESBOS prwhn MAIRH M., argotera KORUTSA (1893-1949)_
_(1.106 tonnoi, mhkoV 76,3 metrwn, 15,5 komboi)_

_Istoriko Ellhniko epibathgo pou me to onoma Mairh M agaphqhke sthn Ellada propolemika kai meta me to onoma Korutsa bohqhse sta prwta metapolemika cronia. Nai, to ploio auto katwrqwse na epizhsei tou Deuterou Pagkosmiou Polemou, ena apo tria h tessera ploia pou petucan tetoio katorqwma! Ta alla; Elenh, Korinqia kai Nausika! Nauphghqhke to 1893 sthn Skwtia me to onoma Hound kai crhsimopoihqhke sthn grammh Ardossan-Belfast gia polla cronia. Meta apo 32 cronia sthn Agglia, hlqe sthn Ellada agorasmeno apo ton Qanash Manouhlidh._ 

_O ManouhlidhV, gennhmenoV sthn Raidesto kai spoudasmenoV sthn Patriarcikh Scolh thV CalkhV kai sthn Germania, phge me touV adelfouV tou sto Mpakou tou Azermpaizan opou petuce san emporoV kai -argotera- san efoplisthV. Hlqe sthn Ellada meta to 1922 kai egine enaV apo touV spoudaiouV efoplisteV thV periodou ekeinhV. Htan proedroV twn Ellhnwn Efoplistwn apo to 1933 mecri to 1935. H atmoploia tou eice tria wraiotata kai istorika ploia, to Mairh M, to Hra M (argotera EllaV_ _http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=61454__) kai to pasignwsto Elena M (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68590). WraiotateV fwtografieV twn ploiwn tou edw http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...71&postcount=4._ 

_Egine to LesboV thV AktoploiaV thV ElladoV to 1933 kai to ebalan sthn grammh Boreiou ElladoV kai sthn grammh Kukladwn. Phre to onoma Korutsa to 1942 kai to briskoume san ena ploio thV EktelestikhV EpitrophV Qalassiwn Epikoinwniwn to 1946 na kanei ta dromologia Ciou, MutilhnhV kaqwV kai KrhthV. Fainetai oti katestrafh apo purkagia to 1948 kai phge gia dialush to 1949._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68536_
MAry M.jpg

___________________________________________________  ____________
_LEUKAS prwhn ARHS kai MUKONOS (1904-1941)_
_(336 tonnoi, mhkoV 52,4 metrwn, 13,1 komboi)_

_Istoriko epibathgo ploio pou me to onoma ArhV afhse epoch ston Ellhniko cwro. Nauphghqhke sthn Italia to 1904 gia thn Aktoploia Papaleonardou me to onoma ArhV kai crhsimopoihqhke ston Argosarwniko, ston Euboiko/Pagashtiko kai ston Korinqiako/Ionio/Ambrakiko. Kata thn diarkeia tou prwtou pagkosmiou polemou egine narkalieutiko. Meta ton polemo agorasthke apo thn Eqnikh tou Empirikou kai onomasthke MukonoV. To 1923 phre to palio tou onoma ArhV kai mphke sthn grammh PeiraiwV, KeaV, Karustou, Androu. Telika phre to onoma LeukaV to 1933. San ploio thV AktoploiaV thV ElladoV ekane to klassiko tou dromologio ston Korinqiako/Ionio/Ambrakiko. Bombardisthke kai buqisthke ston Yaqopurgo stiV 24 Apriliou 1941._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64925_


___________________________________________________  ____________
_LEWN (1896-1941)_
_(779 tonnoi, mhkoV 67,1 metrwn, 13,5 komboi)_

_To Lewn, ena apo ta pio omorfa epibathga thV propolemikhV epochV, nauphghqhke sthn Tergesth (tote thV AustriaV) to 1896 me to onoma Pannonia. To gnwrisame san adelfo tou Hungaria http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=178631&postcount=4 pou argotera egine to PetroV tou Potamianou! Meta apo duo akomh epoceV sthn aktoploia thV DalmatiaV kai AdriatikhV me ta onomata Sarajevo kia Eneo, agorasqhke apo thn Lakwnikh Aktoploia kai hlqe sthn Ellada to 1930 me to onoma Lewn! Buqisthke sthn Alonhso stiV 18 Apriliou 1941._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56952_

Leon.jpg
___________________________________________________  ___________
_LHMNOS prwhn IWNIA kai KATERINA (1887-1934)_
_(1.481 tonnoi, mhkoV 80,5 metrwn, 14 komboi)_

_Nauphghqhke sthn Agglia to 1887 gia thn Panellhnio, opwV kai ta Qrakh kai Albania... Agorasthke apo thn Atmoploia Pantelh to 1916 kai onomasqhke Katerina. Taxideuse sthn Massalia, Aigupto kai Kupro. To 1929 agorasqhke apo ton Rigga me to onoma LhmnoV kai metaferqhke sthn Aktoploia thV ElladoV. Auth thn periodo ekane taxidia proV thn Krhth, Alexandreia kai Port Saint. Phge gia dailush sthn Italia to kalokairi 1934._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68689_


___________________________________________________  _____________
_MAKEDONIA prwhn AETOS (1898- 1941)_ 
_(1.839 tonnoi, mhkoV 80 metra, 17 komboi)_

_Wraiotato ploio tou Rigga, pou egine gnwsto san AetoV kai argotera san Makedonia. Nauphghqhke sto Maryland twn HPA to 1898 san qalamhgoV Aphrodite. Agorasthke apo thn Atmoploia Rigga to 1927 kai onomasthke Makedonia to 1929. Hlqe sthn Aktoploia thV ElladoV to 1933 (o RiggaV htan o GenikoV GrammateuV thV etaireiaV). Bombardisthke kai auto apo touV GermanouV kai buqisthke ton Aprilio 1941._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70246_ _kai_ 
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=227648&postcount=5_
AetoS.jpg
_Phgh:_ _Ellinis_
___________________________________________________  ___________
_MARIA L. prwhn ARGOLIS (1878-1941)_
_(488 tonnoi, mhkoV 55,1 metrwn, 11,5 komboi)_

_Mikro ploio pou nauphghqhke to 1878 sthn Skwtia me to onoma Vine kai hlqe sthn Ellada to 1882 me to onoma ArgoliV kai gia thn Panellhnio Atmoploia. To ArgoliV perase sthn Atmoploia Mulwnadh (grammh KrhthV) kai meta ston Palho pou to crhsimopoihse sthn grammh Euboikou-Pagashtikou-QessalonikhV. Meta to 1920 exuphretouse tiV agoneV grammeV thV KrhthV (mecri thn Shteia kai thn Ierapetra) kai thV Dwdekanhsou. To 1924 mphke sthn grammh proV Monembasia kai Kalamata. To 1925 agorasqhke apo thn Atmoploia Lukourh kai phre to onoma Maria L. Gurw sto 1940 crhsimopoihqhke gia metafora metanastwn sthn Palaistinh me to onoma MhloV._ 
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57756_



__________________________________________________  ___________
_MHLOS prwhn MOSCANQH (1895-1941)_
_(589 tonnoi, mhkoV 61,9 metrwn, 14 komboi)_ 

_To MhloV einai pio gnwsto san to prwto ploio pou phre to onoma Moscanqh! Nauphghqhe wV qalamhgoV Catania sthn Skwtia to 1895. Hlqe sthn Ellada to 1922 wV Moscanqh, ena ploio thV atmoploiaV Togia. To ebalan na kanei taxidia stiV KukladeV. To 1929 egine ploio thV AktoploiaV thV ElladoV kai to 1933 onomasthke MhloV. Me to onoma auto egine ena ploio gia oleV tiV douleieV, apo Argosarwniko mecri tiV KukladeV. Koitaxte ena apiqano dromologio para katw... PeiraieuV, SuroV, ParoV, NaxoV, Apollwn, Moutsouna, Koufonhsia, AgioV GewrgioV HrakleiaV, Scoinousa, Aigialh, AmorgoV, Anafh, Qhra, Oia, IoV, SikinoV, FolegandroV, Tsimpido, NaxoV, Naousa, ParoV, SuroV, PeiraieuV. To ploio bombardisthke ston Peiraia stiV 6 Apriliou 1941. Buqisthke meta thn ekrhxh tou Clan Fraser mesa sto limena tou PeiraiwV._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65996_

Milos.jpg
___________________________________________________  ____________
_MUKALH prwhn ALBERTA (1900-1933)_
_(1.236 tonnoi, mhkoV 82,3 metrwn, 17 komboi)_

_AV mhn mperdeyoume auto to Mukalh me to prwto kai istoriko Mukalh... To prwto ploio nauphghqhke sthn Agglia to 1885 me to onoma Eldorado alla den taxideye kaqolou sthn Agglia. Hlqe sthn Ellada thn idia cronia san ploio tou Ellhnikou nautikou me to onoma Mukalh. Ecw grayei ektenwV gia thn istoria thV edw http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=232674&postcount=4. Anhke sthn Atmoploia Surou, meta sthn McDowall & Barbour, kai teloV sthn Atmoploia Paliou (1919-25). Apo to 1926 mecri to 1932 htan me thn Atmoploia Togia. Phge gia dialush sthn Sabona to 1933._

_To Mukalh pou anaferoume edw htan to istoriko Alberta tou Igglesh pou phre to onoma Mukalh to 1934, alla mono gia mia cronia! To 1935 xanagurise sto onoma Alberta. To Alberta htan ena apo ta lamprotera epibathga sthn Ellada. Tacutato ploio, nauphghqhke perissotero gia thn grammh Southampton-nhswn MagchV. Hlqe sthn Ellada to 1930 cwriV na allaxei onoma kai htan ena apo ta duo pio spoudaia ploia thV AtmoploiaV Samou tou Igglesh (to allo htan to Frintwn). Buqisthke sthn Salamina stiV 23 Apriliou 1941._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71464_

Mykali.jpg
___________________________________________________  ____________
_NAUSIKA prwhn PANAGHS (1896-1949)_
_(245 tonnoi, mhkoV 46 metrwn, 11,4 komboi)_

_Mikro epibathgo, ena palio giwt pou nauphghqhke to 1896 sthn Skwtia me to onoma Christine. Hlqe sthn Ellada to 1920 san ploio thV etaireiaV Belliwth me to onoma PanaghV. To 1923 agorasqhke apo thn Atmoploia Giannoulatou kai onomasqhke Nausika. To 1929 agorasqhke apo thn Atmoploia ParnassidoV. Buqisthke to 1941 sthn Souda._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68391_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ellhnikh Aktoploia 1934*


___________________________________________________
_PAROS prwhn PELWY kai MPOUMPOULINA (1883- 1939)_ 
_(973 tonnoi, mhkoV 70,5 metrwn, 14 komboi)_

_Ti na poume gia to ParoV pou den ecei lecqei hdh; Mia apo tiV megaleV morfeV thV EllhnikhV aktoploiaV, to ploio auto nauphghqhke san Pelwy gia thn Ellhnikh Atmoploia (!) to 1883 sto Liberpoul thV AggliaV. Perase sta ceria thV NeaV EllhnikhV AktoploiaV, thV KukladikhV AtmoploiaV kai thV IonikhV AtmoploiaV tou Giannoulatou. To 1927 allaxe onoma kai egine Mpoumpoulina. TeloV to 1933 egine ParoV. Phge gia dialush to 1939. Gia thn apiqanh istoria thV kai gia thn sumbolh tou ploiou se eqnika demata, opwV thn diaswsh twn prosfugwn thV Agcialou to 1908, koitaxte para katw._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53888_

Paros.jpg
___________________________________________________  ____________
_PETROS (1892-1941)_
_(634 tonnoi, mhkoV 54,6 metrwn, 12,5 komboi)_

_To PetroV htan ena wraiotato epibathgo thV etaireiaV Potamianou. Nauphghqhke sto Kielo thV GermaniaV to 1892 me to onoma Hungaria. Anhke sthn Lloyd Ungaro-croata kai ekane dromologia sthn Dalmatia opwV kai to Pannonia thV idiaV etaireiaV. Meta to 1910 phre ta onomata Veneto kai Zaton. Hlqe sthn Ellada to 1926 kai anhke sthn mikrh etairiea Mouca me to onoma Ionion. Ena crono argotera agorasthke apo ton Potamiano kai onomasthke PetroV. Buqisthke sto Porto Celi stiV 25 Apriliou 1941._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56951_

Petros.jpg

___________________________________________________  ____________ 
_POLIKOS (1893-1941)_
_(875 tonnoi, mhkoV 69 metrwn, 15 komboi)_

_To PolikoV ecei mia polu paraxenh istoria mia kai egine gnwsto gia logouV pou eican mikrh scesh me thn pragmatikh tou sumbolh san epibathgo! Basika to qumomaste giati htan to giwt tou Cornelius Vanderbilt III, htan to ploio tou Nikou Kabbadia, kai htan ena agaphto ploio pou metefere para pollouV stratiwteV kata thn diarkeia tou Prwtou Pagkosmiou Polemou. To ploio nauphghqhke san qalamhgoV North Star sthn Amerikh to 1893. Sthn Ellada anhke ston Aggelato pou aplwV metafrase to Amerikaniko onoma tou se PolikoV. O AggelatoV htan qeioV tou Nikou Kabbadia kai auto exhgei pwV breqhke o poihthV sto ploio!_
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=48965_


___________________________________________________  ______________
_POPH argotera HPEIROS (1880-1942)_
_(408 tonnoi, mhkoV 56,8 metrwn, 16 komboi)_

_Poluagaphmeno Ellhniko epibathgo tou mesopolemou, to Poph htan ena apo ta exh propolemika ploia tou Potamianou kai eice to onoma thV deuterhV korhV tou (to allo htan to Elbira). Nauphghqhke to 1880 sthn Skwtia san qalamhgoV kai phre to onoma Catarina. Meta apo polleV allageV, sumperilambanomenhV kai thV allaghV tou wV Sayonara gia ton pamplouto Amerikano biomhcano Anthony Drexel, hlqe sthn Ellada to 1919 san Kefallonia tou Igglesh kai Ballianou, alla apo to 1920 htan to Poph tou Potamianou. Meta apo sobaro nauagio to 1934, episkeuasqhke to 1935, allaxe onoma kai egine to HpeiroV, pali tou Potamianou. Kata thn diarkeia twn arcwn tou polemou, phge se sumferonta pou to ebalan na crhsimopoieitai gia metafora metanastwn sthn Palaistinh me to onoma Tiqva._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57229_


___________________________________________________  ___________
_SAMOS prwhn ELEUQERIA (1889-1941)_
_(1.419 tonnoi, mhkoV 73,1 metrwn, 12 komboi)_

_To SamoV nauphghqhke sthn Agglia to 1889 wV to palio epibathgo Oldham. Hlqe sthn Ellada to 1913 me to onoma Eleuqeria kai anhke sthn Acaikh Atmoploia twn Morphy, Crowe και Stevens. Mia wraiotath fwtografia edw http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=217444&postcount=19. Egine ploio thV etairiaV Igglesh to 1929 me to onoma SamoV. Buqisthke stiV 17 Oktwbriou 1941 konta sthn Alexandreia, ontaV meloV miaV nhopomphV._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=60339_


___________________________________________________  ___________
_SERIFOS prwhn PEIRAIEUS kai ALKUWN (1875-1936)_
_(378 tonnoi, mhkoV 51,9 metrwn, 11 komboi)_

_Pampalaio Ellhniko epibathgo pou nauphghqhke san to Brettaniko Holly to 1875. Wraio ploio pou phgaine gia polla cronia apo thn Glaskwbh sto Doublino. Poulhqhke sthn Ellhnikh Atmoploia Diakakh to 1899 kai wnomasqhke PeiraieuV. Alla egine qruliko to 1913 otan poulhqhke sthn etaireia Marketou kai onomasqhke Alkuwn. M auto to onoma egine pasignwsto stiV KukladeV! To 1920 poulhqhke sthn Eqnikh Atmoploia kai onomasqhke SerifoV. Gurize sthn agono grammh twn mikrwn Kukladwn. To 1927 poulhqhke sthn Aktoploia Igglesh pou to crhsimopoihse stiV grammeV Kukladwn kai Dwdekanhsou. Htan omwV pampalaio ploio kai phge gia dialush to 1936 se hlikia 61 etwn!_
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70505_

Serifos.jpg
__Phgh:_ _Ellinis
__________________________________________________  ____________
_SIFNOS prwhn KWNSTANTINOS TOGIAS (1891-1941)_
_(316 tonnoi, mhkoV 46,9 metrwn, 12 komboi)_

_To SifnoV einai to gnwsto KwnstantinoV TogiaV pou nauphghqhke to 1891 wV h qalamhgoV Mira sthn Agglia. Poulhqhke sthn aktoploia Kwnstantinou Togia to 1915. To 1922 perihlqe sthn aktoploia Euaggelou Togia me to onoma KwnstantinoV TogiaV. Perase sthn Aktoploia thV ElladoV to 1933 me to onoma SifnoV. To ploio auto htan to kat exochn ploio twn Kukladwn. Buqisqhke sthn Souda stiV 26 Apriliou 1941)_
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71543_

Sifnos.jpg
___________________________________________________  _____________
_SKUROS prwhn KRONOS (1882-1940)_
_(424 tonnoi, mhkoV 53,6 metrwn, 12,4 komboi)_

_Ena polu wraio, mikro ploio thV AktoploiaV thV ElladoV, gnwsto san KronoV apo to 1923 mecri to 1933 kai san SkuroV apo to 1933 mecri to 1940. Nauphghqhke sthn Skwtia, konta sto Edimbourgo, me to onoma Rover to 1882. Htan ena wraiotato giwt 424 tonnwn. Mia fwtografia apo tiV hmereV tou sthn Ellada edw_ _http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65265_
_Hlqe sthn Ellada meta thn Mikrasiatikh Katastrofh kai hdh 40 etwn kai anhke sthn Aktoploia Diakakh. Allaxe onoma to 1933. To SkuroV/KronoV htan idiatera gnwsto san to ploio pou gia deka cronia ekane thn agono grammh Boreioanatolikou Aigaiou. Htan h basikh sundesh tou PeiraiwV me thn Skuro, Agio Eustratio, Lhmno, Alexandroupolh, Porto Lago kai Kabala. PolleV phgeV lene oti phge gia dialush to 1939, se hlikia 56 etwn... alla teleutaia brhkame oti to ploio htan sta arceia tou Llloyd to 1944 kai emfanizetai xana sta dromologia thV (kratikhV tote) aktoploiaV to 1946 phgainontaV sthn agono grammh KrhthV! Den emfanizetai pia meta to 1946 pou shmainei oti an epezhse tou Deuterou Pagkosmiou Polemou apesurqh se hikia 63 etwn!_
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65265_

Skyros.jpg
___________________________________________________  ___________
_SOFIA (1918-1941)_
_(1.290 tonnoi, mhkoV 76,4 metrwn, 16 komboi)_

_To Sofia htan ena megaloprepeV skari pou nauphghqhke to 1918 san to polemiko Pelargonium. Argotera egine epibathgo stiV dutikeV akteV tou Mexikou. Agorasqhke apo thn Qhraikh Atmoploia Nomikou stiV arceV thV dekaetiaV tou 1930 (h oikogeneia Nomikou eice panta kalo gousto) kai perase sthn Atmoploia Iwannou Togia to 1936. Buqisthke stiV 26 Apriliou 1941._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=61052_


___________________________________________________  ____________
_SPETSAI prwhn NIKOLAOS KABOUNIDHS, EXPRES BOSPOROS, ZEFUROS_ 
_(1878-1937)_
_(748 tonnoi, mhkoV 66,4 metrwn)_

_To ploio auto htan pasignwsto sthn Megalh Brettania san Cedar kai eice dromologhqei sthn grammh GlaskwbhV Doublinou (kai allwn Irlandikwn limenwn). Malista htan adelfo ploio thV NaukratoussaV/Yarwn tou Giannoulatou_ _http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62067__. Hlqe sthn Ellada to 1923 san ena apo ta prwta ploia tou Filippou Kabounidh kai onomasthke NikolaoV KabounidhV. Logo argotera, san ExpreV BosporoV (prwth fora pou crhsimopoihqhke to onoma ExpreV se Ellhniko ploio) ekane dromologia apo thn Qessalonikh ston Bolo, Aidhyo, Calkida,Peiraia, Hrakleio, Requmno, Cania kai Shteia! To 1928 egine to ZefuroV sthn idia grammh (QessalonikhV-KrhthV). To 1933 allaxe onoma kai egine to Spetsai, anhkontaV sthn Aktoploia thV ElladoV alla emeine polu ligo mia kai phge gia dialush to 1937 se hlikia 59 etwn._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64629_


___________________________________________________  ____________
_TASOS (1891-1941)_
_(333 tonnoi, mhkoV 50,1 metrwn, 12 komboi)_

_Qruliko ploio tou Potamianou, to prwto kroazieroploio! Nauphghqhke san to Oriental to 1891 sthn Skwtia. To agorase o PotamianoV to 1920 kai to onomase TasoV proV timhn tou patera tou. To TasoV htan to klassiko ploio gia aktoploia. Phgaine dipla, dipla sthn akth. Oi basikeV grammeV tou htan to Ionio/AmbrakikoV kai o EuboikoV/PagashtikoV._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=23166_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ellhnikh Aktoploia 1934*


___________________________________________________  ____________
_FRINTWN (1903-1941)_
_(1.419 tonnoi, mhkoV 82,2 metrwn, 15 komboi)_

_Polu agaphto ploio tou mesopolemou, ena wraiotato Aggliko skari. Nauphghqhke to 1903 sthn Skwtia san Kilkenny gia thn grammh Liberpoul-Doublinou kai hlqe sthn Ellada to 1919, prwta sthn Aktoploia Samou tou Igglesh. Ena exairetiko ploio se emfanish (ide wraia fwtografia edw http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=191492&postcount=5), to Frintwn htan to basiko ploio tou mesopolemou gia taxidia sthn Italia, Krhth, Cio h Mutilhnh. Buqisqhke exw apo thn Pach Megarwn stiV 22 Apriliou 1941._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59028_

Frinton.jpg
_Phgh:_ _Naias II_
___________________________________________________  ___________
_FWKIS (1886-1940)_
_(210 tonnoi, mhkoV 45,9 metrwn, 11,5 komboi)_

_H aktoploikh grammh ParnassidoV, DwridoV kai NaupaktiaV ecei xecastei pia alla sthn periodo 1925-1940 htan to basiko meson epikoinwniaV me thn Itea, to Galaxeidi, to Eupalio, thn Erateinh kai alla limania tou Boreiou Korinqiakou. Kai fusika ecoume xecasei tiV megaleV diamaceV polu mikrwn aktoploikwn etaireiwn opwV oi etaireieV ParnassidoV, AmfisshV kai FwkidoV. OleV eican mikra ploia, sunhqwV palia lordika giwt apo thn Skwtia, ploia opwV to AgioV IwannhV-ElpiV, to Nausika, to DwriV (prwhn Astraph), to ParnassoV, kai fusika to FwkiV._ 

_To teleutaio htan ena palio giwt apo thn Skwtia pou nauphghqhke to 1886 me to onoma Mera sthn Agglia apo thn etaireia Day and Summers, to pasignwsto nauphgio mikroterwn qalamhgwn. Toulaciston pente Ellhnika epibathga thV dekaetiaV tou 1930 eican nauphghqei apo auta ta nauphgia sthn periodo 1880-1900. To FwkiV hlqe sthn Ellada ton Augousto 1918, agorasmeno apo ton A. G. Ashmakopoulo, ploiokthth kai peodro thV AktomploiaV FwkidoV. Apo tote kai epi 20 cronia to briskoume auto to ploio na kanei to idio dromologio xana kai xana... PeiraieuV, Loutraki, Itea, Galaxeidi, Bitrinitsa, Patra, Samh, Agia Eufhmia, Fiskardo, FrikeV (!), Astako, Mutika, Zaberda (Palairo), Leukada, Prebeza, Kopraina (Arta), Amfilocia kai Bonitsa!_ 
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=76534_


___________________________________________________  ___________
_FWKIWN (1909-1941)_
_(1.111 tonnoi, mhkoV 68.2 metrwn, 13 komboi)_

_To Fwkiwn htan ena apo ta exh propolemika epibathga tou Potamianou. Nauphghqhke sta nauphgia tou Monfalcone thV ItaliaV to 1909 gia thn etaireia Lloyd Austriaco. Gia polla cronia to ploio (me to onoma Sarajevo) ekane to dromologio TergesthV, Fioume, PolaV, ZaraV, Spalatou, RagousaV, Antibariou, Kattarou, Agiou Iwannou MedouhV, Durraciou. To 1924 perase sthn atmoploia ApouliaV (Puglia) kai mphke sthn grammh BenetiaV, TergesthV, ZaraV, Spalatou, RagousaV, Mpari, KerkuraV, PrebezaV kai LeukadoV. To ploio hlqe sthn Ellada to 1931, agorasqhke apo ton Potamiano kai onomasqhke Fwkiwn. Axizei ton kopo na diabasete gia ta taxidia tou kai na deite mia fwtografia tou edw http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=179957&postcount=3 Telika to ploio caqhke stouV bombardismouV tou 1941._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57270_

Fokion.jpg
___________________________________________________  _____________
_CIOS prwhn ARKADIA (1892-1941)_
_(997 tonnoi, mhkoV 64,4 metrwn, 15 komboi)_

_To onoma CioV krubei ena apo ta pio spoudaia Ellhnika epibathga tou mesopolemou, to perifhmo Arkadia thV AnatolikhV AtmoploiaV tou PantaleontoV! To wraiotato auto ploio http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=217990&postcount=1 nauphghqhke to 1892 sthn Skwtia me to onoma Duke of Fife kai gia thn grammh GlaskwbhV Doublinou. Perase ston Pantaleonta to 1910, onomasthke Arkadia kai emeine mazi touV mecri to 1929 opote kai perase sthn Aktoploia thV ElladoV. San Arkadia egine ana spoudaio ploio me dromologia proV thn Italia (Neapolh, Messhnh, Brindhsio), Aigupto (Alexandria, Port Saint), Tourkia (Smurnh, Dardanellia, Kwnstantinoupolh) kai Ellada (Krhth, Cio, Mutilhnh, Patra, Kerkura, akomh kai KukladeV otan ti eican anagkh opwV ston Dekapentaugousto. Allaxe onoma to 1933 kai onomasthke CioV. San CioV to briskoume na kanei dromologia sthn Paronaxia! Bombardisthke kai buqisthke sthn Eretria stiV 18 Apriliou 1941._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68004_

Chios.jpg
___________________________________________________  _____________
_CRUSALLIS prwhn NAUPLION (1882-1938 )_
_(502 tonnoi, mhkoV 56 metrwn, 13,5 komboi)_

_To CrusalliV htan ena apo ta istorika ploia thV EllhnikhV aktoploiaV! Nauphghqhke sthn Skwtia to 1882 me to onoma Nauplion kai anhke apo thn arch sthn etaireia Goudh, mia apo tiV treiV spoudaieV EllhnikeV aktoploikeV etaireieV tou teleutaiou tetartou tou 19ou aiwnoV. To 1887 o Dhm. GoudhV kai h etaireia tou eican tessera ploia, thn... papia tou Goudh (Spetsai), to EllaV, to Krhth kai to Nauplion. H latreia tou kosmou gia to Nauplion htan megalh, ta taxidia tou ... klassika paraktia... Phgaine ston Boreio Euboiko, ston Argoliko (dhladh SpetseV , Nauplio, Lewnidio kai AstroV), kai sthn agonh grammh LakwniaV kai MesshniaV. Perase sthn aktoploia Paliou to 1917. To 1922 agorasqhke apo thn aktoploia Giannoulatou kai onomasqhke CrusalliV! Sunecise na phgainei sthn Lakwnia, alla prosqese kainourieV grammeV opwV to boeioanatoliko Aigaion kai thn Krhth! Malista! Se hlikia 50 etwn, to mikro (500 tonnwn) CrusalliV ekane to dromologio PeiraiwV, Hrakleiou, Requmnou kai Caniwn! Apefuge thn suntaxh to 1932 alla telika phge gia dialush to 1938 se hlikia 56 etwn!_
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70045_


___________________________________________________  ___________
_YARRA prwhn CALKIS kai NAUKRATOUSSA (1878-1939)_
_(683 tonnoi, mhkoV 66,3 metrwn, 14 komboi)_

_Allo ena istoriko ploio thV EllhnikhV aktoploiaV pou me to onoma Naukratoussa qumize stouV pappoudeV maV hmereV patriwtikhV exarsewV! Adelfo ploio tou Zefurou/Spetswn_ _http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64629__to ploio auto htan pasignwsto sthn Megalh Brettania san Azalea kai eice dromologhqei sthn grammh GlaskwbhV Doublinou (kai allwn Irlandikwn limenwn). Hlqe sthn Ellada to 1919 kai agorasqhke apo thn Paneuboikh Atmoploia me to onoma CalkiV. To ebalan sthn grammh CalkidoV, Bolou, Sporadwn. To 1923 agorasqhke apo ton Giannoulato, onomasthke Naukratoussa kai mphke se oleV tiV megaleV grammeV... San paradeigma, ton Iounio 1927 mesa se mia ebdomada taxideue sthn Kerkura, thn Krhth kai sthn Cio kai Mutilhnh. EpishV den mporw na mhn anaferw ena apiqano dromologio tou ton Oktwbrio 1930 gia Suro, Cio, Kardamula, Bolisso, Yarra, Plwmari, Mhqumna, Sigri, Agio Eustratio, Moudro, Kontia (Lhmnou), Samoqrakh, Alexandroupolh kai Kabala. Den einai paraxeno loipon oti to ploio perase sthn Atmoploia thV ElladoV to 1933 kai onomasthke Yarra. Apesurqh to 1939 se hlikia 61 etwn..._
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62067_
Naukratoussa.jpg
_Phgh:_ _Ellinis_

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια ακόμα μοναδική κατάθεση ψυχής από τον εξαιρετικό φίλο *Nicholas Peppas.*

Μια λεπτομερέστατη παρουσίαση της ακτοπλοΐας του *1934.*
Μια ακόμα δύσκολη εποχή για την Ελλάδα.
Η πολιτική ζωή της χώρας κλυδωνίζεται επικίνδυνα.
Κάποιοι ετοιμάζονται να αναλάβουν την εξουσία καταλύοντας τη δημοκρατία.

Ο Μάρκος Βαμβακάρης γράφει τα ωραιότερα τραγούδια του 
και η πνευματική ζωή της Αθήνας ζει τις δικές της μεγάλες στιγμές.

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και ... περιμένουμε τη συνέχεια.

----------


## DAFEL

ΝΙΚΟ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΓΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΠΑΡΟ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια 1930* 

Το καλοκαιρι του 1930 η Ελλαδα βρισκοταν σε μια καποια γαληνη. Ο Ελευθεριος Βενιζελος ηταν στο δευτερο ετος της τετραετιας του σαν πρωθυπουργος και η χωρα ειχε αρχισει να τακτοποιει καπως τους προσφυγες. Καποια εργα ειχαν αρχισει να γινονται και ο Γεωργιος Παπανδρεου ειχε βαλει την παιδεια σε μια σειρα σαν Υπουργος Παιδειας. 

Και στην Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια  στις 23 Μαιου 1929 ιδρυθηκε η Ακτοπλοια της Ελλαδος απο την συγχωνευση των ατμοπλοιων Γιαννουλατου, Μανουηλιδη, Ριγγα, Πανταλεοντος, Δομεστινη και (αργοτερα) Τογια. Για την αντιδραση των ναυτεργατων ιδε παρα κατω

Μερικες αλλες εταιρειες εμειναν ανεξαρτητες οπως οι ατμοπλοιες Ποταμιανου, Ιγγλεση, Λυκουρη, Λεουση, Μαρκετου, Βελλιωτη, Λακωνικη, Παπαγιαννακη, Χατζηκωνσταντη, Δασκαλακη, Φωκιδος, Παρνασσιδος, Αμφισσης, Κυριακιδη, Παντελη και μερικες μικροτερες.

Χρησιμοποιοντας μερικα δρομολογια του καλοκαιριου 1930, δινω μια ιδεα των επιβατηγων της περιοδου εκεινης


_ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ αργοτερα ΣΥΡΟΣ (1885−1952)
(1.003 τοννοι, μηκος 79,5 μετρων, 11 κομβοι)_

Παμπαλαιο Αγγλικο πλοιο που ναυπηγηθηκε το 1885 σαν *Caloric* στο Βελφαστ της σημερινης Βορειου Ιρλανδιας. Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1914 και πηρε το ονομα _Αδριατικος_. Ανηκε στην _Ατμοπλοια Γουδη_ και μπηκε στην γραμμη Πειραιως, Πατρων, Μεσσηνης Ιταλιας και Νεαπολεως. Το 1916 αγορασθηκε απο την _ΑΕΕΘΕ του Παληου_ και μπηκε στην γραμμη Κρητης καθως και την γραμμη Πειραιως, Πατρων και Κερκυρας. 

Στην αρχη της δεκαετιας του 1930 προσχωρησε στην _Ακτοπλοια της Ελλαδος_ και ονομασθηκε *Συρος*. Κατα την διαρκεια του πολεμου, αγορασθηκε απο την εταιρεια Near East Shipping Co και ονομασθηκε *Atlantic*. Το πλοιο χρησιμοποιηθηκε για μεταφορα μεταναστων στην Παλαιστινη παρα την αντιδραση της Αγγλιας που ειχε κλεισει τα παραλια. Μετα τον πολεμο συνεχισε σαν Ισραηλινο φορτηγο μεχρι το 1952 οταν πηγε για διαλυση σε ηλικια 67 ετων!
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59894

Adriatikos.JPG


_ΑΕΤΟΣ αργοτερα ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ (1898− 1941) 
(1.839 τοννοι, μηκος 80 μετρα, 17 κομβοι)_

Ωραιοτατο πλοιο του Ριγγα, που εγινε γνωστο σαν *Αετος* και αργοτερα σαν *Μακεδονια*. Ναυπηγηθηκε στο Maryland των ΗΠΑ το 1898 σαν θαλαμηγος *Aphrodite*. Αγοραστηκε απο την _Ατμοπλοια Ριγγα_ το 1927 και ονομαστηκε _Μακεδονια_ το 1930. Ηλθε στην _Ακτοπλοια της Ελλαδος_ το 1933 (ο Ριγγας ηταν ο Γενικος Γραμματευς της εταιρειας). Βομβαρδιστηκε και αυτο απο τους Γερμανους και βυθιστηκε τον Απριλιο 1941.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70246 και  
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...48&postcount=5
Aetos.jpg
Πηγη: _Ellinis_

_ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ πρωην ΑΛΒΑΝΙΑ (1887−1937)
(1.487 τοννοι, μηκος 80,5 μετρων, 13  κομβοι)_

Το _Αλκμηνη/Αλβανια_ ειναι πραγματι ενα σπουδαιο πλοιο της _Ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας_. Ναυπηγηθηκε στην Αγγλια το 1887 μαζι με τα αδελφια του *Θρακη* και *Ιωνια* και πηρε το ονομα *Αλβανια.* Ανηκε στην _Πανελληνιο_ και χρησιμοποιηθηκε παντου, αλλα ιδιως στις μεγαλες γραμμες Κωνσταντινουπολεως, Σμυρνης, Αιγυπτου, Κρητης, Κυπρου και Ιταλιας. Αγοραστηκε το 1917 απο την _Ατμοπλοια Νικολαου Κυριακιδου,_ ονομαστηκε *Αλκμηνη* και μπηκε στα δρομολογια Βορειου Ελλαδος, κατ ευθειαν απο Θεσσαλονικη προς Αλεξανδρεια. 

Η _Ατμοπλοια Κυριακιδου_ ιδρυθηκε απο τον Κυριακιδη και την οικογενεια του στην Προποντιδα το 1909. Ο Νικολαος Κυριακιδης (1869−1935), γεννημενος στην Πριγκιπονησο, εφτιαξε μια ωραια μικρη ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια στην Προποντιδα με πλοια που πηγαιναν απο την Κωνσταντινουπολη στην Γιαλοβα, Κιο, Αρτακη, Μουδανια και στην απεναντη ακτη στην Ραιδεστο, Σηλυμβρια και νοτια μεχρι την Καλλιπολη και την Ιμβρο. Το 1916, μετεφερε την εδρα της ετιαρειας του στον Πειραια. Συγχρονως, μαζι με τον Παντελη −αλλο Ελληνα πλοιοκτητη της Οθωμανικης Αυτοκρατοριας με τον οποιον συνεργαζοταν− πηγαν στα Σουλινα και Κωνσταντζα της Ρουμανιας και εφτιαζαν παρακλαδια των δυο εταιρειων τους που ειχαν ατμοπλοια με συχνα δρομολογια απο Κωνσταντινουπολη προς Πυργο (Βουλγαριας), Βαρνα, Κωντσαντζα, Οδησσο, Σεβαστουπολη, Ταιγανιον, Νοβοροσιρσκ.

Ας μην ξεχναμε τωρα οτι το 1917 υπηρχε μια δευτερη Ελληνικη κυβερνηση στην Θεσσαλονικη (με τον Ελευθεριο Βενιζελο σαν πρωθυπουργο) και οτι υπηρχε μεγαλη αναγκη να γινεται συνδεση της κεβερνησεως αυτης με τον Ελληνισμο της Αιγυπτου και της Τουρκιας. Μτα το 1929, η _Ατμοπλοια Κυριακιδου_ προσετεθη στην _Ατμοπλοια της Ελλαδο_ς και το *Αλκμηνη* συνεχισε κανει μεγαλα ταξιδια, κυριως απο την Θεσσαλονικη προς Βολο, Χαλκιδα, Πειραια, Χανια, Ρεθυμνο, Ηρακλειον και Αλεξανδρεια. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1937.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=63862
Alkmene.jpg


_ΑΜΒΡΑΚΙΑ (1896−1939)
(265 τοννοι, μηκος 41 μετρων, 12 κομβοι)_

Αλλο ενα μικρο γιωτ φτιαγμενο στο Southampton της Αγγλιας απο το ναυπηγιο Day & Summers το 1896 με το ονομα *Latona*. Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1919. Στην αρχη ανηκε στη _Ατμοπλοια Παγασητικου_ και εκανε την γραμμη Βολου, Σποραδων. Αργοτερα, γυρω στο 1928, αγορασθηκε απο την _Ατμοπλοια Φωκιδος_ και εκανε την γραμμη Βορειου Κορινθιακου και Ιονιου εναλλακτικα με το *Φωκις*. Tο *Αμβρακια* εξωκειλε κοντα στην Αιδηψο το 1939. 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=58721
Amvrakia.jpg

_
ΑΝΔΡΟΣ πρωην ΣΥΡΙΑ (1915−1941)
(2.068 τοννοι, μηκος 79,2 μετρων, 14 κομβοι)_

Το πλοιο αυτο ναυπηγηθηκε ως *Συρια* στην Αγγλια για την _Εθνικη Ατμοπλοια_ του Εμπειρικου το 1915. Στην περιοδο αυτη ηταν στην γραμμη Πειραιως, Χανιων, Ρεθυμνου, Ηρακλειου, Αλεξανδρειας. Τον Δεκεμβριο  1919 (επειτα απο σωστοτερες σκεψεις) αλλαξε ονομα και εγινε το *Ανδρος.* Αρχισε αμεσως δρομολογια προς την Μασσαλια της Γαλλιας. 

Το 1929 περασε στην _Ατμοπλοια της Ελλαδος_ και αρχισε να κανει ταξιδια για την Θεσσαλονικη, Σμυρνη και Κωνσταντινουπολη. Το 1939 αγοραστηκε απο την ΕΛΜΕΣ. Το 1940 μετετραπη σε νοσοκομειακο πλοιο. Παρ ολα αυτα, βυθιστηκε απο τους Γερμανους στις 24 Απριλιου 1941.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=58278
Andros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια 1930* 

_ΑΡΗΣ αργοτερα ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και ΛΕΥΚΑΣ (1904−1941)
(336 τοννοι, μηκος 52,4 μετρων, 13,1 κομβοι)_

Ιστορικο επιβατηγο πλοιο που με το ονομα *Αρης* αφησε εποχη στον Ελληνικο χωρο. Ναυπηγηθηκε στην Ιταλια το 1904 για την _Ακτοπλοια Παπαλεοναρδου_ με το ονομα *Αρης* και χρησιμοποιηθηκε στον Αργοσαρωνικο, στον Ευβοικο/Παγασητικο και στον Κορινθιακο/Ιονιο/Αμβρακικο. Κατα την διαρκεια του πρωτου παγκοσμιου πολεμου εγινε ναρκαλιευτικο. Μετα τον πολεμο αγοραστηκε απο την Εθνικη του Εμπιρικου και ονομαστηκε *Μυκονος*. 

Το 1923 πηρε το παλιο του ονομα *Αρης* και μπηκε στην γραμμη Πειραιως, Κεας, Καρυστου, Ανδρου. Τελικα πηρε το ονομα *Λευκας* το 1933. Σαν πλοιο της Ακτοπλοιας της Ελλαδος εκανε το κλασσικο του δρομολογιο στον Κορινθιακο/Ιονιο/Αμβρακικο. Βομβαρδιστηκε και βυθιστηκε στον Ψαθοπυργο στις 24 Απριλιου 1941.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64925
Aris.jpg
Πηγη: _T.S.S. APOLLON_


_ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ αργοτερα ΧΙΟΣ (1892−1941)
(997 τοννοι, μηκος 64,4 μετρων, 15 κομβοι)
_
Ενα απο τα πιο σπουδαια Ελληνικα επιβατηγα του μεσοπολεμου, το περιφημο *Αρκαδια* της Ανατολικης Ατμοπλοιας του Πανταλεοντος! Το ωραιοτατο αυτο πλοιο http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...90&postcount=1 ναυπηγηθηκε το 1892 στην Σκωτια με το ονομα _Duke of Fife_  και για την γραμμη Γλασκωβης Δουβλινου. Περασε στον Πανταλεοντα το 1910, ονομαστηκε _Αρκαδια_ και εμεινε μαζι τους μεχρι το 1929 οποτε και περασε στην _Ακτοπλοια της Ελλαδος_. 

Σαν *Αρκαδια* εγινε ανα σπουδαιο πλοιο με δρομολογια προς την Ιταλια (Νεαπολη, Μεσσηνη, Βρινδησιο), Αιγυπτο (Αλεξανδρια, Πορτ Σαιντ), Τουρκια (Σμυρνη, Δαρδανελλια, Κωνσταντινουπολη) και Ελλαδα (Κρητη, Χιο, Μυτιληνη, Πατρα, Κερκυρα, ακομη και Κυκλαδες οταν τι ειχαν αναγκη οπως στον Δεκαπενταυγουστο.  Αλλαξε ονομα το 1933 και ονομαστηκε *Χιος*. Σαν *Χιος* το βρισκουμε να κανει δρομολογια στην Παροναξια! Βομβαρδιστηκε και βυθιστηκε στην Ερετρια στις 18 Απριλιου 1941.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68004

_ΑΤΡΟΜΗΤΟΣ (1889−1933)
(668 τοννοι, μηκος 71.8 μετρων, 16 κομβοι)_
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62041
Atromitos%20as%20Antelope.jpg
Πηγη: _Ellinis_

_ΑΤΤΙΚΗ (1896−1941)
(2.158 τοννοι, μηκος 85,8 μετρων, 12 κομβοι)_

Θρυλικο Ελληνικο επιβατηγο, ναυπηγημενο στην Σκωτια σαν *Grenada* και αργοτερα ονομασμενο *Arakaka*, αυτο το επιβατηγο εζησε μεγαλη περιοδο της ζωης του στην Βρεττανικη Γουιανα, μεχρι που το ανεκαλυψε η _Ανωνυμος Ελληνικη Εταιρεια Θαλασσιων Επιχειρησεων του Παλιου_ και το εφερε στην Ελλαδα το 1925. Αργοτερα πηγε την _Ακτοπλοια Γιαννουλατου_ και στην _Ακτοπλοια της Ελλαδος_. Βομβαρδισθηκε και βυθιστηκε στον Καφηρεα στις 11 Απριλιου 1941
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64288
Attiki.jpg
Πηγη: _Ellinis

_ 
_ΑΥΛΙΣ (1888−1941)
(141 τοννοι, μηκος 41 μετρων)_

Μικρο προπολεμικο πλοιο του _Φιλιππου Καβουνιδη_. Ναυπηγηθηκε στην Σκωτια το 1888 σαν η μικρη θαλαμηγος *Tighnamara* και ειχε μονο 141 τοννους...  Ηταν δηλαδη ιδανικο για τον Αργοσαρωνικο! Φαινεται οτι ηλθε στην Ελλαδα προ του 1920 ακριβως για το παρα πανω δρομολογιο. Αργοτερα, το 1936, αγορασθηκε απο τον _Καβουνιδη_ και μπηκε στα δρομολογια του Ευβοικου.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64571

_ΑΦΟΒΟΣ πρωην ΙΣΜΗΝΗ αργοτερα ΡΟΔΟΣ (1881-1934)
(987 τοννοι, μηκος 76,3 μετρων, 14 κομβοι)_
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62087
afovos.jpg
Πηγη: _T.S.S. APOLLON_


_ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ πρωην ΠΑΡΟΣ, ΛΕΡΟΣ και αργοτερα ΘΑΣΟΣ (1882−1937)
(471 τοννοι, μηκος 53,5 μετρων, 13,5 κομβοι)_

Τι πλοιο!  Εγινε γνωστο στον Ελληνικο χωρο με πεντε διαφορετικα ονοματα! Το *Γεωργιος Τογιας* ηταν το παλιο λορδικο πλοιο (γιωτ) *Cumbria* ναυπηγημενο στην Σκωτια το 1882. Μετα απο τεσσερεις διαφορετικους πλοιοκτητες, αγορασθηκε απο την _Ατμοπλοια Συρου_ και ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1914 με το ονομα *Βασιλευς Κωνσταντινος*. Φυσικα επι Βενιζελικης κυβερνησεως (1918−20) αλλαξε ονομα σε Λερος και ανηκε στνν _Ανατολικη εταιρεια του Καππαρη_. Το 1923 περασε στην _Εθνικη_ του Εμπειρικου και ωνομασθηκε *Παρος*. Νεα αλλαγη το 1927. Περασε στην εταιρεια _Ευαγ. Τογια_ και εγινε το *Γεωργιος Τογιας* ενα πολυ αγαπητο πλοιο. Και τελικα εγινε το *Θασος* το 1933. 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66546
G. Togias.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια 1930* 

_ΔΕΛΦΙΝ αργοτερα ΝΑΥΣΙΚΑ
(678 τοννοι, μηκος 69 μετρων, 8,2 κομβοι)_
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=67981
Delphin.jpg


_ΔΩΡΙΣ_ πρωην *ΑΣΤΡΑΠΗ* (1876−1934)
(319 τοννοι, μηκος 58,8 μετρων)

Το *Αστραπη* ηταν ενα πολυαγαπημενο μικρο πλοιο που γυριζε στις Ελληνικες θαλασσες απο το 1902 μεχρι το 1934!  Ναυπηγηθηκε στην Σκωτια το 1876 σαν γιωτ με το ονομα  Dobhran  που στα Ουαλλικα σημαινει υδροσκυλος! Μετα απο 26 χρονια σαν ιδιωτικο γιωτ στην Αγγλια και Γαλλια, ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1902 και ονομαστηκε *Αστραπη*. Ανηκε στην εταιρεια _Κομηνου και Πορτολου_ και μπηκε αμεσως στο δρομολογιο Πειραιως, Κορινθου, Ιτεας, Γαλαξειδιου, Πατρων, Ιθακης, Λευκαδος, Πρεβεζας, Σαλαωρας, Κοπραινων (Αρτας), Αμφιλοχιας και Βονιτσας. Σ'  αυτο το δρομολογιο εγινε αυτο το πλοιο πασιγνωστο και πολυαγαπημενο. Ανταγωνιζοταν το *Αγιος Ιωαννης−Ελπις* του _Μαρκετου_. 

Το 1909 αγορασκε απο την εταιρεια _Λεουση_ (που ειχε το προπολεμικο Υδρα) και εχρησιμοποιηθηκε επισης στον Ευβοικο. Το 1914 το βρισκουμε και στην ανατολικη Λακωνια. Μετα το 1922 αγορασθηκε επισης απο την _Νησιωτικη Ακτοπλοια_ και μπηκε σε δρομολογια Παροναξιας και Κυκλαδων γενικα...  Μετα απο 26 χρονια, αγορασθηκε απο την _Ατμοπλοια Αμφισσης_ και ονομασθηκε *Δωρις*. Εμεινε σ' αυτη την γραμμη μεχρι το 1934, οποτε και απεσυρθη της γραμμης σε ηλικια 60 ετων. 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57124


_ΕΛΒΙΡΑ  (1898−1941)  
(372 τοννοι, μηκος 50,3 μετρων, 12 κομβοι)
_
Και αλλη μια παλια θαλαμηγος ναυπηγημενη στην Σκωτια το 1898 με το ονομα *Greta*. Ηταν ενα ωραιοτατο σκαρι και μαλιστα παρουσιαστηκε στην Ελλαδα πρωτα μ' αυτο το ονομα (*Greta*) ανηκοντας στην _Egypt & Levant Steamship Co Ltd., London & Smyrna_ αλλα κατω απο την σημαια του _Παλιου_.  Περασε στον _Ποταμιανο_ το 1927 με το ονομα *Ελβιρα* (μια απο τις κορες του) και μ' αυτο το ονομα εγινε πασιγνωστο ιδιως στις ακτες του Κορινθιακου, της Ακαρνανιας και γενικα στο Ιονιο. Μια ωραιαοτατη φωτογραφια του πλοιου στο http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...03&postcount=9. Βυθιστηκε στις 23 Απριλιου 1941.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57224
Elvira.jpg
Πηγη: _Ellinis_


_ΕΛΕΝΑ Μ. πρωην ΚΡΗΤΗ (1886−1941)
(1.036 τοννοι, μηκος 71,1 μετρων, 15 κομβοι)
_
Το τριτο απο τα πλοια του Θαναση Μανουηλιδη μαζι με το *Ηρα Μ.Μαιρη Μ* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=61454 και το  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68536), το *Ελενα Μ*. ηταν ενα ωραιο πλοιο του μεσοπολεμου που ξεκινησε στην Σκωτια το 1886 με το ονομα *Eddystone*. Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1923 και μπηκε στην γραμμη Ηρακλειου, Ρεθυμνου και Χανιων. Το 1933 μπηκε στην _Ακτοπλοια της Ελλαδος_ με το ονομα *Κρητη*. Βυθιστηκε τον Απριλιο του 1941.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68590
Elena M.jpg


_ΕΛΕΝΗ (1903−1952)
(1.459 τοννοι, μηκος 74,8 μετρων, 13 κομβοι)_

Το θρυλικο πλοιο *Ελενη* ξεκινησε σαν το Ρωσικο *Chernomore* (που σημαινει Μαυρη Θαλασσα) το 1903. Το 1923 αγορασθηκε απο τον Εμπειρικο και ονομαστηκε *Ελενη*. Ωραιοτατο πλοιο (οπως βλεπετε εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...15&postcount=3) χρησιμοποιηθηκε στις Κυκλαδες, τον Ευβοικο και το Ιονιο. Κατα την διαρκεια του Ελληνοιταλικου πολεμου του 1940 ηταν το πρωτο Ελληνικο πλοιο που βρεθηκε στο Βουθρωτο της Αλβανιας μεταφεροντας Ελληνες στρατιωτες στις 29 Οκτωβριου 1940. Ετσι δημιουργηθηκε ο πρωτος αντιπερισπασμος. Κατα την διαρκεια του πολεμου εγινε Γερμανικο πλοιο/νοσοκομειο. Μετα τον πολεμο μπηκε ξανα στις ακτοπλοικες γραμμες και πηγε για διαλυση το 1952.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=38071
Eleni.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια 1930* 

_ΕΛΣΗ (1891−1941)
(1.375 τοννοι, μηκος 82,3 μετρων, 16 κομβοι)
_
Το _Ελση_ ναυπηγηθηκε το 1891 στην Σκωτια σαν ενα επιβατηγο της γραμμης Λονδινου−Δουβλινου. Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1914 και εγινε πλοιο της _McDowall & Barbour_ με το ονομα *Ελση*. Το 1917 περασε στην _Ακτοπλοια Παλιου_ και το 1927 στην _Ακτοπλοια Μανταφουνη_. Ολα αυτα τα χρονια εκανε δρομολογια στην Χιο και Μυτιληνη, στην Κρητη και στην Θεσσαλονικη. Το 1934 περασε στην _Ατμοπλοια Ιωαννου Τογια_. Κατα την διαρκεια του πολεμου βυθιστηκε στην Σουδα αλλα ανελκυσθη και μετεφερθη στην Κεφαλληνια για μεταφορα Ιταλων αιχμαλωτων. Και αυτο επεσε σε ναρκοπεδιο και βυθιστηκε με αρκετους νεκρους
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68474
Elsi.jpg


_ΖΕΦΥΡΟΣ πρωην ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΚΑΒΟΥΝΙΔΗΣ και ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΒΟΣΠΟΡΟΣ,  αργοτερα ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ  (1878−1937)
(748 τοννοι, μηκος 66,4 μετρων)_

Το πλοιο αυτο ηταν πασιγνωστο στην Μεγαλη Βρεττανια σαν *Cedar* και ειχε δρομολογηθει στην γραμμη Γλασκωβης Δουβλινου (και αλλων Ιρλανδικων λιμενων). Μαλιστα ηταν αδελφο πλοιο της *Ναυκρατουσσας/Ψαρων* του _Γιαννουλατου_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62067. Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1923 σαν ενα απο τα πρωτα πλοια του _Φιλιππου Καβουνιδη_ και ονομαστηκε *Νικολαος Καβουνιδης*. Λογο αργοτερα, σαν *Εξπρες Βοσπορος* (πρωτη φορα που χρησιμοποιηθηκε το ονομα Εξπρες σε Ελληνικο πλοιο) εκανε δρομολογια απο την Θεσσαλονικη στον Βολο, Αιδηψο, Χαλκιδα,Πειραια, Ηρακλειο, Ρεθυμνο, Χανια και Σητεια! Το 1928 εγινε το _Ζεφυρος_ στην ιδια γραμμη (Θεσσαλονικης−Κρητης). Το 1933 αλλαξε ονομα και εγινε το *Σπετσαι*, ανηκοντας στην _Ακτοπλοια της Ελλαδος_ αλλα εμεινε πολυ λιγο μια και πηγε για διαλυση το 1937 σε ηλικια 59 ετων.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64629

*
ΗΡΑ Μ.* _αργοτερα ΕΛΛΑΣ (1893−1941)
(1.823 τοννοι, μηκος 93,8 μετρων, 17,9 κομβοι!)_

Νομιζω οτι οσοι ασχολουμεθα με τα παλια πλοια σ' αυτες τις σελιδες εχουμε συμφωνησει οτι το *Ηρα Μ.*  ηταν το πιο ομορφο επιβατηγο της προπολεμικης Ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας. Ναυπηγηθηκε στην Αγγλια, κοντα στο Λιβερπουλ, το 1893, σαν την θαλαμηγο του W.K. Vanderbilt και ονομασθηκε *Valiant*. Ηταν ενα καταπληκτικο πλοιο με μια ταχυτητα 17,9 κομβων (το 1893!!!). Στις αρχες της καρριερας του, το πλοιο αυτο εκανε αρκετα υπερατλαντικα ταξιδια! Μετα απο ωρισμενα χρονια στο αγγλικο ναυτικο, ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1927 με το ονομα *Ηρα Μ.* και ανηκε στην ατμοπλοια _Μανουηλιδη_. Το 1933 αγορασθηκε απο την Ακτοπλοια της Ελλαδος (μια και ο Θανασης Μανουηλιδης εγινε ο προεδρος της!). Οι ιδιοκτητες του το εβαψαν ασπρο και το χρησιμοποιησαν επισης σαν ενα πλοιο για κρουαζιερες! Το χασαμε και αυτο το ομορφο πλοιο στους Γερμανικους βομβαρδισμους του Πειριαως στις 23 Απριλιου 1941.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=61454
Hellas.jpg



_ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ_ πρωην *ΕΛΛΗΣΠΟΝΤΟΣ* και  αργοτερα *ΚΕΑ* (1882−1937)
(354 τοννοι, μηκος 49,8 μετρων, 11,6 κομβοι)

Αλλο ενα μικρο γιωτ *Cuhona* που εγινε επιβατηγο, το *Θεοτοκος* ξεκινησε στην Αγγλια το 1882 και ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1911 με το ονομα *Τριγλια.* Το 1923 εγινε το  *Ελλησποντος*  του _Καβουνιδη_ με δρομολογια στην Ικαρια, Καρλοβασι, Βαθυ Σαμου, Πυθαγορειο, Λερο, Καλυμνο, Κω, Νισυρο, Συμη και Ροδο. Το 1930 εγινε το *Θεοτοκος* με αλλα δρομολογια αγονων γραμμων οπως προς Συρο, Χιο, Καρδαμυλα, Βολισσο, Ψαρρα, Πλωμαρι, Μυτιληνη, Μολυβο, Σιγρι, Μυρινα, Κοντια, Μουδρο, Σαμοθρακη και Αλεξανδρουπολη (προσεξτε, τρια λιμανια στην Λημνο!). Το 1933 ονομαστηκε *Κεα* και περασε στην Α_κτοπλοια της Ελλαδος_. Τελικα απεσυρθη το 1937 και πηγε για διαλυση...
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=34313
Theotokos.jpg



_ΙΘΑΚΗ (1894−1941) 
(675 τοννοι, μηκος 61 μετρων, 14 κομβοι)_

Αυτο το πλοιο ηταν η παλια θαλαμηγος του Χεδιβη της Αιγυπτου. Ναυπηγηθηκε στην Σκωτια το 1894 με το ονομα Safa El-Bahr και ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1920 αγορασμενο απο την _Ατμοπλοια Ιθακης του Δρακουλη_. Βυθιστηκε κοντα στην Σουδα στις 20 Απριλιου 1941
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69499
Ithaki.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια 1930* 

_ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ πρωην ΚΡΗΤΗ (1881−1934)
(492 τοννοι, μηκος 56.5 μετρων, 12,6 κομβοι)_

Το *Κερκυρα* (γνωστο επισης ως *Κρητη*) εχει μια ξεχωριστη θεση στην ιστορια των Ελληνικων επιβατικων πλοιων... Το πλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε ως Κρητη στην Σκωτια για την _Ατμοπλοια Γουδη_ το 1881!!! Μ αυτο το ονομα εγινε η ναυαρχιδα του Γουδη και εκανε διαφορα ταξιδια, πολλα απο αυτα πατριωτικα. Επι παραδειγματι, στις 2 Δεκεμβριου 1898 πηγε στην Κρητη συνοδευοντας τον πριγκιπα Γεωργιο κατα την καθοδο του στην Κρητη. Μετα απο 41 ετη, πουληθηκε στην εταιρεια _Γιαννουλατου_ το 1922 και γυρισε το Αιγαιο και το Ιονιο για αλλα δεκα χρονια μεχρι που το επιασε... η συνταξη το 1934!
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69537




_ΚΡΟΝΟΣ αργοτερα ΣΚΥΡΟΣ (1882−1939)
(424 τοννοι, μηκος 53,6 μετρων, 12,4 κομβοι)
_
Ενα πολυ ωραιο, μικρο πλοιο της _Ακτοπλοιας της Ελλαδος_, γνωστο σαν _Κρονος_ απο το 1923 μεχρι το 1933 και σαν _Σκυρος_ απο το 1933 μεχρι το 1940. Ναυπηγηθηκε στην Σκωτια, κοντα στο Εδιμβουργο, με το ονομα *Rover* το 1882. Ηταν ενα ωραιοτατο γιωτ 424 τοννων. Μια φωτογραφια απο τις ημερες του στην Ελλαδα εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65265

Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα μετα την Μικρασιατικη Καταστροφη και ηδη 40 ετων και ανηκε στην _Ακτοπλοια Διακακη_. Αλλαξε ονομα το 1933. Το *Κρονος* ηταν ιδιατερα γνωστο σαν το πλοιο που για δεκα χρονια εκανε την αγονο γραμμη Βορειοανατολικου Αιγαιου. Ηταν η βασικη συνδεση του Πειραιως με την Σκυρο, Αγιο Ευστρατιο, Λημνο, Αλεξανδρουπολη, Πορτο Λαγο και Καβαλα. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1939, σε ηλικια 56 ετων... 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65265



_ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ αργοτερα ΣΙΦΝΟΣ (1891−1941)
(316 τοννοι, μηκος 46,9 μετρων, 12 κομβοι)_

Το γνωστο *Κωνσταντινος Τογιας* που ναυπηγηθηκε το 1891 ως η θαλαμηγος *Mira* στην Αγγλια. Πουληθηκε στην ακτοπλοια _Κωνσταντινου Τογια_ το 1915. Το 1922 περιηλθε στην _ακτοπλοια Ευαγγελου Τογια_ με το ονομα *Κωνσταντινος Τογιας*. Περασε στην _Ακτοπλοια της Ελλαδος_ το 1933 με το ονομα *Σιφνος*. Το πλοιο αυτο ηταν το κατ' εξοχην πλοιο των Κυκλαδων. Βυθισθηκε στην Σουδα στις 26 Απριλιου 1941)
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71543


_ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ_ πρωην *ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ, ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ, ΙΟΥΛΙΑ* και *ΚΕΑ* (1858−1935)
(504 τοννοι)

Εδω σας παρουσιαζω το Ελληνικο επιβατηγο που μετεφερε επιβατες για 77 χρονια, το *Ομονοια* που εληξε σαν *Λακωνια*!!! Το *Ομονοια* ναυπηγηθηκε στην Αγγλια το 1858! Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα και εγινε επιβατηγο της_ Ελληνικης Ατμοπλοιας._ Η εταιρεια αυτη χρεωκοπησε το 1893 και το πλοιο περασε στην _Νεα Ελληνικη Ατμοπλοια_ (του _McDowall & Barbour_). Το 1901 σε ηλικια 43 ετων αγορασθηκε απο την _Ατμοπλοια Ερμουπολεως_. Αργοτερα αγορασθηκε απο την _Εθνικη Ατμοπλοια_ του Εμπειρικου και ονομασθηκε πρωτα* Ιουλια* και μετα *Κεα*. Τελος αγορασθηκε απο τον Μπιλινη και την _Λακωνικη Ατμοπλοια_ και ονομασθηκε *Λακωνια*.  Απεσυρθη το 1935 σε ηλικα 77 ετων.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66821


_ΛΕΩΝ (1896−1941)
(779 τοννοι, μηκος 67,1 μετρων, 13,5 κομβοι)_

Το _Λεων,_ ενα απο τα πιο ομορφα επιβατηγα της προπολεμικης εποχης, ναυπηγηθηκε στην Τεργεστη (τοτε της Αυστριας) το 1896 με το ονομα *Pannonia*. Το γνωρισαμε σαν αδελφο του *Hungaria* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...31&postcount=4 που αργοτερα εγινε το *Πετρος*  του _Ποταμιανου_! Μετα απο δυο ακομη εποχες στην ακτοπλοια της Δαλματιας και Αδριατικης με τα ονοματα *Sarajevo* κια *Eneo*, αγορασθηκε απο την _Λακωνικη Ακτοπλοια_ και ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1930 με το ονομα *Λεων*! Βυθιστηκε στην Αλονησο στις 18 Απριλιου 1941.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56952
Leon.jpg


19300401 all.jpg19300417 all.jpg19300524 all.jpg19300717 .jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια 1930*: *Aντιδραση*



Δεν ηταν ολοι συμφωνοι με τις αλλαγες του 1929.... Για την αντιδραση των ναυτεργατων βρηκαμε ενα καυτο αρθρο του ... Ριζοσπαστη (!) που τα λεει καπως διαφορετικα τα πραγματα

19290520 ships Rizosp.jpg

_Πλοια που αναφερονται στο δυο αρθρα του Ριζοσπαστη_

_ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ_ (1863−1934)  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66622
_ΑΕΤΟΣ_ (1898−1941) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70248 και http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...48&postcount=5
_ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ_ Θα προστεθει στο φορουμ γρηγορα
*ΑΡΗΣ* (1904-1941)  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64925
*ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ* (1892-1941) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68004
*ΑΣΣΟΣ* (1883−1934)  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=58772
*ΑΤΡΟΜΗΤΟΣ* (1889-1933) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62041
*ΒΟΛΟΣ* Θα προστεθει στο φορουμ γρηγορα
*ΒΥΖΑΝΤΙΟΝ* (1865−1933) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=78008
*ΕΛΕΝΗ* (1886-1941) δηλαδη *ΕΛΕΝΑ Μ* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68590
*ΕΡΥΣΣΟΣ* (1884−1954) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69769
_ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟΣ (1887−1940) _ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68709_
ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ_ (1881−1929) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69385
*ΖΕΦΥΡΟΣ (*1878-1937) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64629
*ΗΡΑ Μ* (1893−1941) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=61454
*ΙΕΡΑΞ* (1890−1933)  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69220
_ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΑ_ (1880−1934) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69365
_ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ_ (1878−1933)   http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=74748
_ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ_ (1887−1934)   http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68689
*ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ* (1881-1934) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69537
*ΚΡΟΝΟΣ* (1882−1939) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65265
*ΜΑΙΡΥ Μ* (1893−1949)  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68536
*ΝΑΥΣΙΚΑ* (1896−1949) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=67981
*ΠΥΛΑΡΟΣ* (1863−1938 )    http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=55565
*ΡΟΥΜΕΛΗ* Θα προστεθει στο φορουμ γρηγορα
*ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ* (1892−1941)  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69360


19290521 ships Rizosp.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια 1930* 

_ΛΗΜΝΟΣ πρωην ΙΩΝΙΑ και ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ (1887−1934)
(1.481 τοννοι, μηκος 80,5 μετρων, 14 κομβοι)_

Ναυπηγηθηκε στην Αγγλια το 1887 για την _Πανελληνιο,_ οπως και τα *Θρακη* και _Αλβανια_... Αγοραστηκε απο την _Ατμοπλοια Παντελη_ το  1916 και ονομασθηκε *Κατερινα*. Ταξιδευσε στην Μασσαλια, Αιγυπτο και Κυπρο. Το 1929 αγορασθηκε απο τον _Ριγγα_ με το ονομα _Λημνος_ και μεταφερθηκε στην Α_κτοπλοια της Ελλαδος_. Αυτη την περιοδο εκανε ταξιδια προς την Κρητη, Αλεξανδρεια και Πορτ Σαιντ. Πηγε για διαλυση στην Ιταλια το καλοκαιρι 1934.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68689


_ΜΑΙΡΗ Μ., αργοτερα ΛΕΣΒΟΣ και ΚΟΡΥΤΣΑ (1893−1949)
(1.106 τοννοι, μηκος 76,3 μετρων, 15,5 κομβοι)_

Ιστορικο Ελληνικο επιβατηγο που με το ονομα *Μαιρη Μ* αγαπηθηκε στην Ελλαδα προπολεμικα και μετα με το ονομα *Κορυτσα* βοηθησε στα πρωτα μεταπολεμικα χρονια. Ναι, το πλοιο αυτο κατωρθωσε να επιζησει του Δευτερου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου, ενα απο τρια η τεσσερα πλοια που πετυχαν τετοιο κατορθωμα! Τα αλλα; *Ελενη, Κορινθια* και *Ναυσικα*!

Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1893 στην Σκωτια με το ονομα *Hound* και χρησιμοποιηθηκε στην γραμμη Ardossan-Belfast για πολλα χρονια. Μετα απο 32 χρονια στην Αγγλια, ηλθε στην Ελλαδα αγορασμενο απο τον Θαναση Μανουηλιδη. 

Ο Μανουηλιδης, γεννημενος στην Ραιδεστο και σπουδασμενος στην Πατριαρχικη Σχολη της Χαλκης και στην Γερμανια, πηγε με τους αδελφους του στο Μπακου του Αζερμπαιζαν οπου πετυχε σαν εμπορος και −αργοτερα− σαν εφοπλιστης. Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα μετα το 1922 και εγινε ενας απο τους σπουδαιους εφοπλιστες της περιοδου εκεινης. Ηταν προεδρος των Ελληνων Εφοπλιστων απο το 1933 μεχρι το 1935. 

Η ατμοπλοια του ειχε τρια ωραιοτατα και ιστορικα πλοια, το *Μαιρη Μ*, το *Ηρα Μ* (αργοτερα *Ελλας* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=61454) και το πασιγνωστο *Ελενα Μ* (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68590). Ωραιοτατες φωτογραφιες των πλοιων του εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...71&postcount=4. Εγινε το *Λεσβος*  της _Ακτοπλοιας της Ελλαδος_ το 1933 και το εβαλαν στην γραμμη Βορειου Ελλαδος και στην γραμμη Κυκλαδων. Πηρε το ονομα *Κορυτσα* το 1942 και το βρισκουμε σαν ενα πλοιο της _Εκτελεστικης Επιτροπης Θαλασσιων Επικοινωνιω_ν το 1946 να κανει τα δρομολογια Χιου, Μυτιληνης καθως και Κρητης. Φαινεται οτι κατεστραφη απο πυρκαγια το 1948 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1949.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68536


_ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ. πρωην ΑΡΓΟΛΙΣ (1878−1941)
(488 τοννοι, μηκος 55,1 μετρων, 11,5 κομβοι)_

Μικρο πλοιο που ναυπηγηθηκε το 1878 στην Σκωτια με το ονομα *Vine* και ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1882 με το ονομα *Αργολις* και για την _Πανελληνιο Ατμοπλοια_. Το Αργολις περασε στην _Ατμοπλοια Μυλωναδη_ (γραμμη Κρητης) και μετα στον _Παληο_ που το χρησιμοποιησε στην γραμμη Ευβοικου−Παγασητικου−Θεσσαλονικης. Μετα το 1920 εξυπηρετουσε τις αγονες γραμμες της Κρητης (μεχρι την Σητεια και την Ιεραπετρα) και της Δωδεκανησου. Το 1924 μπηκε στην γραμμη προς Μονεμβασια και Καλαματα. Το 1925 αγορασθηκε απο την _Ατμοπλοια Λυκουρη_ και πηρε το ονομα *Μαρια Λ.* Γυρω στο 1940 χρησιμοποιηθηκε για μεταφορα μεταναστων στην Παλαιστινη με το ονομα *Μηλος.* 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57756


_ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ αργοτερα ΜΗΛΟΣ (1895−1941)
(589 τοννοι, μηκος 61,9 μετρων, 14 κομβοι)   _ 

Το πρωτο πλοιο που πηρε το ονομα *Μοσχανθη* ναυπηγηθηε ως θαλαμηγος *Catania* στην Σκωτια το 1895. Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1922 ως *Μοσχανθη*, ενα πλοιο της _ατμοπλοιας Τογια_. Το εβαλαν να κανει ταξιδια στις Κυκλαδες. Το 1929 εγινε πλοιο της _Ακτοπλοιας της Ελλαδος_ και το 1933 ονομαστηκε *Μηλος*. Με το ονομα αυτο εγινε ενα πλοιο για ολες τις δουλειες, απο Αργοσαρωνικο μεχρι τις Κυκλαδες. Το πλοιο βομβαρδιστηκε στον Πειραια στις 6 Απριλιου 1941. Βυθιστηκε μετα την εκρηξη του *Clan Fraser* μεσα στο λιμενα του Πειραιως.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65996

_ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ  πρωην ΠΕΛΩΨ και αργοτερα ΠΑΡΟΣ (1883− 1939)  
(973 τοννοι, μηκος 70,5 μετρων, 14 κομβοι)
_
Μια απο τις μεγαλες μορφες της Ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας, το πλοιο αυτο ναυπηγηθηκε σαν *Πελωψ* για την _Ελληνικη Ατμοπλοια_ (!) το 1883 στο Λιβερπουλ της Αγγλιας. Περασε στα χερια της _Νεας Ελληνικης Ακτοπλοιας_, της _Κυκλαδικης Ατμοπλοιας_ και της _Ιονικης Ατμοπλοιας του Γιαννουλατου_. Το 1927 αλλαξε ονομα και εγινε *Μπουμπουλινα*. Τελος το 1933 εγινε *Παρος*. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1939. 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53888

_ΜΥΚΑΛΗ_ (1885-1933)
_(935 τοννοι, μηκος 60,5 μετρων, 14 κομβοι)_

Το πρωτο και ιστορικο *Μυκαλη* ναυπηγηθηκε στην Αγγλια το 1885 με το ονομα *Eldorado* αλλα δεν ταξιδεψε καθολου στην Αγγλια. Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα την ιδια χρονια σαν πλοιο του Ελληνικου ναυτικου με το ονομα *Μυκαλη*. Εχω γραψει εκτενως για την ιστορια της εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...74&postcount=4. Ανηκε στην _Ατμοπλοια Συρου_, μετα στην _McDowall & Barbour_, και τελος στην _Ατμοπλοια Παλιου_ (1919−25). Απο το 1926 μεχρι το 1932 ηταν με την _Ατμοπλοια Τογια_. Πηγε για διαλυση στην Σαβονα το 1933.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71464

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Λοιπον, νομιζω οτι καποιος θα ενδιαφερεται για το τελος πολλων απο τα προπολεμικα επιβατηγα...

Εδω μια λυπηρη ανακοινωση απο τις...  25 Μαιου 1949!


19490525 Wrecks.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια 1930* 

Στο αρχειο Ελευθεριου Βενιζελου στο Μουσειο Μπενακη βλεπουμε και δυο δακτυλογραφημενες σελιδες. 


Η πρωτη λεει "ΑΠΟΜΕΝΟΝΤΑ ΑΤΜΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΙΝ" και εχει ημερομηνια 1930 που μπορει να μην ειναι ακριβης, μια και η πραγματικα μεγαλη εκκαθαριση εγινε το 1932. Μαλλον η εκκαθαρηση του 1932 μια και η δευτερα σελιδα εχει τα προτεινομενα για διαγραφη (θα ανεβασθει αργοτερα, οταν βρω καιρο).  Ειναι ομως ενδιαφερον να δουμε τα πλοι που υπηρχαν τοτε

1.jpg

Αριστερα τα πλοια της _Ακτοπλοιας της Ελλαδος_. 

*ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ*  1863  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66622
*ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ*  1877   http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=74748
*ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ*  1878  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62067
*ΖΕΦΥΡΟΣ*  1878  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64629
*ΑΦΟΒΟΣ*  1881  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62087
*ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ*  1883  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53888
*ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ* 1885  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59894
*ΕΛΕΝΑ Μ*  1886  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68590
*ΛΗΜΝΟΣ*  1887 http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68689
*ΠΗΛΙΟΝ*  1887 http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68709
*ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ* 1888  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70156
*ΑΤΡΟΜΗΤΟΣ*   1889  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62041
*ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ*  1892  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68004
*ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ*  1892  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69360
*ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ*  1892 (1891) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71543
*ΜΑΙΡΗ Μ*  1893  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68536
*ΗΡΑ Μ*  1893  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=61454
*ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ*  1893  _http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=54785
ΙΘΑΚΗ_  1894  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69499
*ΑΘΗΝΑΙ*  1894  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=94300
*ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ * 1895  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65996
*ΑΤΤΙΚΗ*  1896  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64288
*ΑΕΤΟΣ* 1902 (1898 ) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=94150
*ΑΡΗΣ*  1904  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64925

Δεξια τα πλοια διαφορων αλλων εταιρειων

_ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ_  1882  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=34313
_ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ_  1883 http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=77310
*ΒΙΚΤΩΡΙΑ Λ*  1884  ???
_ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ_  1884  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=84027
*ΦΩΚΙΣ*  1886  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=76534
*ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ* 1887  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=63862
*ΣΑΜΟΣ* 1889  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=60339
*ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ*  1890 http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=76973
*ΤΑΣΟΣ*  1891  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=23166
*ΧΡΥΣΩ*  1891  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=98912
*ΕΛΣΗ*   1891  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68474
*ΠΕΤΡΟΣ*  1893  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56951
*ΑΘΗΝΑ*  1893  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=115018
*ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ*  1893  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=48965
*ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΣ*  1894  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69421
*ΕΛΛΗ ΔΑΣΚΑΛΑΚΗ*  1894 (1899) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=82009
*ΝΑΥΣΙΚΑ*  1895  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68391
*ΠΥΛΑΡΟΣ*  1895 (1863)  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=55565
*ΒΙΚΤΩΡΙΑ*  1896  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=55483
*ΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ*  1896  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=83136
*ΑΜΒΡΑΚΙΑ*  1896  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=58721
*ΛΕΩΝ*  1896  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56952
*ΕΛΒΙΡΑ* 1898  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57224
*ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ*  1898  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59859
*ΑΝΝΑ*  1899 (1889)  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=81744
*ΥΔΡΑ*  1899  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=106286
*ΕΛΛΗ*  1901  ????  πιθανως αυτο http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=79596
*??????*  1901 
*ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ*  1903  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59028
*ΕΛΕΝΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΚΟΥ*  1903  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=38071
*ΜΑΝΝΑ*  1904 http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68669
*ΤΡΙΓΛΙΑ*  1912  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=44161
*ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ*  1917   http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=88636
*ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ*  1900  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=60932

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια 1930* 

Στο αρχειο Ελευθεριου Βενιζελου στο Μουσειο Μπενακη βλεπουμε και δυο δακτυλογραφημενες σελιδες. 

Μαλλον η εκκαθαρηση του Ιανουαριου 1932 μια και η δευτερα σελιδα εχει τα προτεινομενα για διαγραφη

2.jpg

_ ΒΥΖΑΝΤΙΟΝ_  1865  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=78008
* ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ*  (και ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑ, πρωην ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ και ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ) 1869  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71541
* ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΑ* (πρωην ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ) 1875  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69365
* ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ*  (πρωην ΚΡΗΤΗ του Κουρτζη) 1881  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=121141
* ΡΟΥΜΕΛΗ*  1881 http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=91138
* ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ*  (πρωην ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ, ΛΕΡΟΣ και ΠΑΡΟΣ, αργοτερα ΘΑΣΟΣ) 1881  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66546
* ΧΡΥΣΑΛΛΙΣ*  (πρωην ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟΝ) 1882  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70045
* ΚΡΟΝΟΣ*  (αργοτερα ΣΚΥΡΟΣ) 1882  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65265
_ ΑΣΣΟΣ_  1883  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=58772
_ ΜΥΚΑΛΗ_  (και ΜΥΚΑΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ) 1885  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71464
* ΒΟΛΟΣ*  (πρωην ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ και ΕΙΡΗΝΗ) 1885 Ειδικο θεμα γι αυτο το πλοιο θα φτιαχθει σε λιγο http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...5&postcount=37
* ΙΕΡΑΞ * 1890  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69220

*
ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ*   (1881, πρωην ΧΙΟΣ) ναυαγησε τον Σεπτεμβριο  1929  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69385
* ΣΠΑΡΤΗ*   (1880) επωληθη 1930 http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=78246
_ ΣΜΥΡΝΗ _ (1878 ) επωληθη 1929 http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69771

* ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ*  (πρωην ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ, ΙΟΥΛΙΑ, ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ και ΚΕΑ) 1859  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66821
* ΚΑΤΙΝΑ* (πρωην ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ, ΠΡΙΓΚΙΠΙΣΣΑ ΕΛΕΝΗ, ΠΡΟΔΡΟΜΟΣ και ΠΑΝΑΓΗΣ ΔΕΝΔΡΙΝΟΣ) 1862  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=76974
* ΟΥΡΑΝΙΑ*  (πρωην ΘΕΣΣΑΛΙΑ, ΞΕΝΟΥΛΑ και ΘΡΑΣΥΛΛΟΣ) 1864  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=77222
* ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ* (πρωην ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙΟΝ και ΜΗΛΟΣ) 1869  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=98521
* ΙΩΑΝΝΑ* (πρωην ΔΑΝΑΗ) 1869 (1862)  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57700
* ΕΥΡΩΤΑΣ*  (πρωην ΠΟΡΟΣ και ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ) 1871  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=76437
* ΑΓΙΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ*  (πρωην ΑΓΙΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ−ΕΛΠΙΣ) 1872  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69399
* ΔΕΛΦΙΝ*  (πρωην ΝΑΥΣΙΚΑ Γ. του Γιανννουλατου) 1872  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=67981
* ΤΑΙΝΑΡΟΝ*  (πρωην ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ αργοτερα ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Κ.) 1873 (1874) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=88635
* ΒΑΝΝΑ * (πρωην ΑΙΓΙΝΑ, ΑΡΓΟΛΙΚΟΣ, ΝΕΑΠΟΛΙΣ, ΘΑΛΕΙΑ και ΡΟΔΟΠΗ) 1874  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=74573
* ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ*  (πρωην ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ και ΑΛΚΥΩΝ) 1875  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70505
* ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ * (πρωην ΧΙΟΣ) 1876  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=72570
* ΤΗΝΟΣ*  (πρωην ΕΛΔΑ) 1877 http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69513
* ΔΩΡΙΣ*  (πρωην ΑΣΤΡΑΠΗ και ΜΑΡΙΑ ΒΕΛΛΙΩΤΗ) 1877  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=125571
* ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ*  (πρωην ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ) 1877  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=72964
* ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ * (επισης ΑΡΓΟΛΙΣ και ΜΗΛΟΣ) 1878  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57756
* ΠΤΕΡΩΤΗ* 1878 http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=77763
* ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ*  1879  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71546
* ΠΟΠΗ * (πρωην ΚΕΦΑΛΛΟΝΙΑ, αργοτερα ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ) 1880  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57229


Ξερουμε απο διαφορες πηγες (π.χ., σελ 63, Α. Ι. Τζαμτζης, Η Ελληνικη Επιβατηγος Ναυτιλια: Χρονικο 1921−2001, Μιλητος, Αθηναι, 2001) οτι τελικα ορισμενα απο αυτα τα πλοια εξηρεθησαν απο την λιστα αυτων που φευγανε. Αυτα περιελαμβαναν τα εξης:

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ  (πρωην ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ, ΛΕΡΟΣ και ΠΑΡΟΣ, αργοτερα ΘΑΣΟΣ) 1881  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66546
ΧΡΥΣΑΛΛΙΣ  (πρωην ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟΝ) 1882  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70045
ΚΡΟΝΟΣ  (αργοτερα ΣΚΥΡΟΣ) 1882  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65265
ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ  (επισης ΑΡΓΟΛΙΣ και ΜΗΛΟΣ) 1878  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57756
ΠΤΕΡΩΤΗ 1878 http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=77763
ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ  1879  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71546
ΠΟΠΗ  (πρωην ΚΕΦΑΛΛΟΝΙΑ, αργοτερα ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ) 1880  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57229

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο τον Πειραια στην Σαλαμινα και Ελευσινα το 1930....   

Απο την Εγκυκλοπαιδεια Ελευθερουδακη

Pe.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ξεκινουμε με ολα τα δρομολογια απο την Μυτιληνη, οπως παρουσιαζονται στις 13 Μαρτιου 1938 στην _Πρωινη_.

19380313 all Proini Mytil.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και τωρα απο τον _Τηλεγραφο_ των Πατρων δρομολογια στις 2 Μαρτιου, 10 Ιουνιου και 8 Σεπτεμβριου!

19380302 all Patras Telegrafos.jpg19380610 Patras all Telegrafos.jpg19380908 Patras all Telegrfaos.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αυτο το φιλμ του 1934 ειναι αφιερωμενο (περιπου το μισο) στην Ελλαδα  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f25XOD2QFhk  Ισως αυτο να ενδιαφερει μερικους φιλους.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογια της Ακτοπλοιας της Ελλαδος απο τις 4 Ιανουαριου 1930. Προσεξτε το σταματημα του *Μπουμπουλινα* (τον γνωστο *Πελοπα*) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...F5%EB%E9%ED%E1  στον Μοχλο Σητειας, μεταξυ Παχειας Αμμου και Σητειας. Αυτο δεν το ειχα ξαναδει...

Ελευθερο Βημα
19300104 AKTEL El Vima.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Λαμπρη παρουσιαση των ατμοπλοικων συγκοινωνιων απο τον Βολο στην εφημεριδα Θεσσαλικος Τυπος στις 2 Ιουλιου 1930. Πραγματι, πολλα πλοια περνουσαν απο τον Βολο τοτε. Και αυτα δεν περιλαμβανουν τα μικρα.

19300702 all Thessallikos Typos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πλοια στα τελη της δεκαετιας του 1930.

IMG_4474.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια 1930* 
> 
> *..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...........................................*
> 
> _ΜΑΙΡΗ Μ., αργοτερα ΛΕΣΒΟΣ και ΚΟΡΥΤΣΑ (1893β’1949)
> (1.106 τοννοι, μηκος 76,3 μετρων, 15,5 κομβοι)_
> 
> Ιστορικο Ελληνικο επιβατηγο που με το ονομα *Μαιρη Μ* αγαπηθηκε στην Ελλαδα προπολεμικα και μετα με το ονομα *Κορυτσα* βοηθησε στα πρωτα μεταπολεμικα χρονια. Ναι, το πλοιο αυτο κατωρθωσε να επιζησει του Δευτερου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου, ενα απο τρια η τεσσερα πλοια που πετυχαν τετοιο κατορθωμα! Τα αλλα; *Ελενη, Κορινθια* και *Ναυσικα*!
> ι χρησιμοποιηθηκε στην γραμμη Ardossan-Belfast για πολλα χρονια. Μετα απο 32 χρονια στην Αγγλια, ηλθε στην Ελλαδα αγορασμενο απο τον Θαναση Μανουηλιδη. 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ........................................


Το ΛΕΣΒΟΣ του θέματος

LESVOS_1.jpg

http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...k-coastal.html

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και πολύ συζήτηση γίνεται τελευταία για την συγκέντρωση που θα γίνει στην ακτοπλοΐα αν η ΑΝΕΚ συγχωνευθεί με άλλο σχήμα που εν τέλει μπορεί να περιέλθει στον Grimaldi ας δούμε μια παρόμοια κατάσταση πριν... 90 χρόνια όταν η συνένωση πολλών εταιριών στην "Ακτοπλοΐας της Ελλάδος" είχε προκαλέσει αντιδράσεις από μικρούς εφοπλιστές όπως ο υπογράφον τον άρθρο Π. Δαμουλάκης.

aktoploia 1932 pdamoulakis.jpg

Κοιτάζοντας τα δρομολόγια του 1934 (τα έχω διορθώσει γιατί είχαν λάθη) βλέπουμε οτι δεν είχε προκύψει μονοπωλιακή κατάσταση μιας και υπήρχε αρκετή ισορροπία ανάμεσα στην "Ακτ. της Ελλλάδος" και τις άλλες εταιρίες. 

7-34.jpg

Τελικά η ιστορία έδειξε οτι το εγχείρημα απέδοσε καθώς βοήθησε στο να αναπτυχθεί η ακτοπλοΐα προσφέροντας καλύτερες υπηρεσίες στους ταξιδιώτες μέχρι που ο πόλεμος κατέστρεψε τον ακτοπλοϊκό στόλο. 
Και μια εικόνα του Πειραιά από την περίοδο του Μεσοπολέμου:

Piraeus 20s-30s.jpg

----------

